# Please don't faint!



## maryam187

I finally got a pic! We're in love with both, but ADORE the B&W one's markings, especially his white collar, oh my GOSH, I'm in heaven!!! I pulled my poor DH out of bed to share the moment of revelation and it was SO worth it! What a pity I have to turn the PC off, but I can;t wait to get up early in the morning and read your guys reactions..............
*OOOOOOwEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!* I want to knutsch, smooch and cuddle those chubby bubbies and kiss their pink noses and paws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maryam.


----------



## irnfit

OMG!!!! So cute. I envy you having to make that choice. The b/w one is adorable.


----------



## Havtahava

I just posted in your other topic that I noticed you uploaded the new photo. The boys look adorable. I just love how the young puppies always cuddle together. Granted, they will do that often to try to stay warm together, but it looks so sweet.

If you think that picture is cute, wait until one week after their eyes open. That is my favorite time for pictures! 

Sleep well Maryam. I think you are going to be sleeping with a smile across your face tonight.


----------



## Leeann

Oh my gosh Maryam look how cute. Looks like you are already leaning towards the black & white, he is adorable.


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh! They are so sweet. I never saw Gryff that small. I'm sure you will make the right choice for you.


----------



## maryam187

> Looks like you are already leaning towards the black & white, he is adorable.


I know, my hubby loves the B&W definitely more than the other, but that pink little nose makes my heart melt. I'm so glad, I don't have to choose NOW!
Kimberly, after 2 nights of almost no sleep, I'll definitely sleep like my chubby brother puppies, LOL!
Maryam.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my goodness they are sooo cute!!!!! I think the black and white is too cute but I might be a little partial....my Jillee is black and white. I like the cream one too he is adorable!!!!Have sweet dreams tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Maryam, thanks for posting this before you went to sleep. They are so incredibly cute--- I really think you should take them both.... But I do really love the markings on the black and white boy. But wait till you see the cream boy once his pink turns into black little button nose and eyes.... Can I have the one you don't take? be still my heart.


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh, they are both adorable! Congratulations & sleep well!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Now they are both just adorable!!!
And now, for a moment, I will play devils advocate....If I were you.....and if the breeder lets you....I would wait until they are a few weeks old so you can get the personality that you want~ yes it's easy to fall in love with your favorite color....but I really think a personality match is important too~
(this coming from a lady who has had 8 black puppies in her house....so my puppy buyers didn't really get to choose color....they would pick their favorite personality and trust me I had 8 different personalities!!) ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well Maryam....You my dear friend have definitely been bitten by the HAV bug! The only remedy for this are havs and lots of 'em! Do you want to break the news to DH or should we all tell him?? Sleep well!


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, How cute - they are both adorable. sure you cant talk breeder & DH into both!!! Talk to Leslie, she is going to raise two pups at the same time!! That cute pink nose will go black at some point but I suspect that grown up that beautiful boy will look like Beamer or Gucci - I also love the black & white as I have one myself. What a hard choice. Hope the personalities are so different that it makes it an easy choice!!!


----------



## TnTWalter

eace: LOL. I hope you survive the next few months waiting for that precious pup!!!

Perhaps you can start knitting a sweater for him!


----------



## Judy A

I'm partial to the black and white, but I agree that the personality is the most important aspect. You can "fall" for a look, but you "fall in love" with the personality!!


----------



## Missy

So Maryam, Good Morning! did you sleep well. Or were you trying to decide all night? LOL I need another fix. Think you can nag your breeder for more pictures? (how is that for enabling you?)


----------



## maryam187

Good morning,
I honestly felt myself grinning all night long and it was as if I slept on a big puffy cloud! I woke up and thought: 'YEAH, B&W, that's the one.' Then I turned the PC on and saw the sweet little white/creme one and fell in love again. Thank GOD and my Breeder, I don't have to decide now!!! At the end we will go with the personality and face expression we like, but I know already they'll both be lovely. 
Colorwise I was 50:50 yesterday and 65:45 (B&W:W) today...
I'm usually really not the 'corny/sentimental' type of girlie girl, but finally seeing my puppy-dream come true is really constantly pushing my tear-buttons, LOL. I guess it's because I've wanted a dog for the past 20 years (not exaggerating!) and now it finally seems to be happening!
Thank you once again for the sweet&funny comments!!!

Maryam.

PS: I wrote my breeder that I have unlimited storage with YAHOO, so she can feel free to bombard me with pics, heehee!


----------



## Sissygirl

OOOHHHH how sweet! 

They are just adorable. Two would be wonderful!!!!

Do you have first choice? Oh my the black and white one is soooo cute - the black and whites are really pretty - I love the black on Piaget and Katie's
BUT the white one is just precious. Sissy is white and I adore her...

You can't go wrong. Are you thinking names yet?

Marie


----------



## Janet Zee

Maryam.....they are both soooo very adorable, whichever one you choose will be the right one for you. I am also partial to B&W my Bacci is B&W Belton.

Hugs,


----------



## maryam187

> Are you thinking names yet?


Marie, 
are you kidding me??? I know his name since 1.5 years already ound: it's going to be Pablo D.O.G. ('Deeogee')!



> My breeder also offered to "pick" which dog goes with my "family dynamics", but I...ehh...begged her for Gucci.


Kara,
I think once I really have a favorite (if ever), I'll try to beg my Breeder into it, if she isn't convinced, LOL, I can be very persistent, which she probably knows by now already ound:

If we choose the white/creme one, I'm hoping he'll keep some of his pink somewhere, cause I LOVE that too. Best thing is, I really can't go wrong, cause BOTH colors would be fine with me (DH will have to get used to the lighter one though, but we all know how they can win hearts, even if the were green&purple!).

With every minute I seem to tend more toward the B&W, but who knows, what happens in a few weeks, when they start being goofy&walking around...sigh!

Maryam.


----------



## Missy

Maryam, I know how you feel. I couldn't have dogs or any animals due to allergies. And then I met a Havanese. Long story short- after much testing out my allergies with a borrowed Hav. I went and found Jasper. I was like a 12 year old with my first puppy. Nothing except when I first met my husband kept me grinning as consistently as those puppy pictures of Jassy. And then when he came home I couldn't contain myself (although potty training does bring you down to earth a bit) And then MHS struck and we got Cash. One black. one white (although Jassy was brown and white as a puppy.) So you see you are destined to get two eventually, might as well take them BOTH....LOL and see, it will force you to study more so you can become a Dr. in the US sooner so you can pay for both and them their expensive habits....


----------



## Havtahava

maryam187 said:


> I know his name since 1.5 years already ound: it's going to be Pablo D.O.G. ('Deeogee')!


 I saw that you posted that yesterday, but I wasn't sure if your heart was set on it. Now we know otherwise!  I love the pronunciation of the D.O.G.!


----------



## maryam187

> and see, it will force you to study more so you can become a Dr. in the US sooner so you can pay for both and them their expensive habits...


Missy,
that's funny, cause I'm crazy enough to take that as my study motivation, LOL! I plan on getting a 2nd puppy in max. 2 years anyway, but my DH seems to loose balance each time I talk about it, haha. But I keep bugging him, it's called 'desensitization' onud:
Maryam.


----------



## irnfit

I had a choice between Kodi and his sister. Kodi picked us. His sister sniffed us and walked away. He jumped up and down and ended up in my hubby's lap. They were both the same color, so that wasn't an issue.

With Shelby, it wasn't a color choice either. There were 3 b/w, 2 girls and a boy. Since I already had a male, I was looking for a female. The breeder described the personalities of each, and I chose Shelby. I was not disappointed. She is exactly as the breeder described.


----------



## ama0722

Congrats on the photo! I like the black and white one too since he crawled on top of the white one maybe he is more feisty!

As to your thoughts on


> If we choose the white/creme one, I'm hoping he'll keep some of his pink


 My maltese has completely pink skin and when you wet her you can see a couple of sun spots. Dora isn't nearly as bright pink though. Do the born white havanese also have pink skin?

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

That is too funny!

I know how you feel. I had Sissy's name picked out for two years before we got her....

I hope your breeder gives you lots of pics!

My Sissy has pink skin.

Marie


----------



## mckennasedona

Maryam, both puppies are adorable. Congratulations and enjoy watching them grow as you anticipate your baby's arrival.

Susan


----------



## Leslie

Maryam,

I think you need to get them both... C'mon, how hard can 2 puppies be?! :biggrin1: Guess I'll soon be answering that question myself!

Seriously, I like the B&W's markings, too. But, at this young age all you can go on is color. If your breeder allows, I'd be waiting to see personalities. Since, as we all know, Havanese colors change, and what you see now isn't what you'll get!

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I love his name! Growing up there was a DeeOGee next door. Most of the time we just called him "Dog".
I hope the next 10 weeks goes by quickly for you!


----------



## marjrc

What an adorable picture, Maryam!!! How sweet. 

You said it's now 65/45 for b&w, eh? Hmmm..... maybe you need a bit more sleep, hon, your math is a little off! LOLound: Just teasing... :biggrin1: 

As everyone has said, you'll soon know what types of personalities the two boys have and your choice will be much easier to make. Time will tell and I'm not at all worried. Love the name!


----------



## maryam187

HAHhhahahahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa!

My math seems to suck PRETTY BAD! Yesterday I got the weight units mixed up and today the percentage, what comes next???!!! I'm always good for a surprise, LOL!
The more I look at the pic, the more I fall in love with the B&W, I think from now on, I'll hope&pray for that one to become our puppy! I'm at 75:45 now :biggrin1: But 'worst case' it'll be the creme one, that I love too.

Maryam.


----------



## maryam187

Wow, 
everytime I post a comment and my avatar pops up, I think: 'aaawwww, who's avatar is that?' *Yiiiiiiiiiippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh, it's my own!*

Maryam.


----------



## maryam187

Yuhuyuhuyuhuyuhu!
I've been bugging my poor Breeder twice today and tols her the second time, that I definitely fell more for the B&W and hope/pray for it to 'be the one' for us and here's what she wrote me:
'I will put your name on him and unless there is a good reason, he will be yours..Now GO STUDY !!'
Ahhh, how exciting this new puppy life is!!! But, I REALLY have to study now ound:

Maryam.

PS: I still would love the white/creme one to death, if he turns out to be the one!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, I'm glad that your breeder said you could have the B&W parti unless there's a good reason! I also fell in love with Kubrick right away even though I had a choice between two boys. I am SO glad that I was the one to get him. Apparently when the family that got the other boy picked him up they wanted to take Kubrick instead, but my breeder said that he was already promised to me. Thank goodness since I can't imagine not having my beautiful Kubrick with me! 

However, I do think that whichever one you get you will love him just as much!


----------



## Krimmyk

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E! congrats to you and your ever growing family!


----------



## casperkeep

Hello Maryam!!!! I have been getting a kick out of all your posts. It has been fun although I bet you are excited about Pablo coming home. I am sure you will switch your minds a couple of times through this process. I had too many decisions to make when I was choosing Jillee. Firts it was from which litter,then it was male or female,and then which color. Let me tell ya it was very hard to choose but she chose us!!!!!!!!! She is our Silly Jillee!!! Onr thing that we did was we went and bought a recieving blanket then slept with for a couple of weeks and gave that to our breeder so she could get used to our scents. Just a helpful idea!!!!


----------



## Rita

Maryam, OHHH. I love the picture. Too cute. I can see why you just want to kiss their little noses. What a tough decision.


----------



## Leeann

Maryam, I keep looking at you new avatar I love the picture. I would love to see a bigger one. Could you do me a favor and post a bigger one in a reply so we can get a good look at these cute little guys.


----------



## maryam187

Hope this works, it's my first time posting a pic...keep in mind that this is the only one I have myself so far! 
Guess what I discovered a few hours ago!? If you look close enough you can see his black tail curls up to end in a white tip. Awww I love him!
Maryam.


----------



## maryam187

Cool, it worked...here's his 'tip'...heeeheee.

Maryam.


----------



## Leeann

Thank you, I can really see their faces now. I cant wait till you get more pictures, I want to see how much black is on the other side of this little guy. Wouldnt it be neat if his other front leg was all black. Oh and an all white bum, a black tail with a white tip very cute.

You would see that little white at the end of his tail!! How long did it take before you noticed that.


----------



## maryam187

> You would see that little white at the end of his tail!! How long did it take before you noticed that.


I am STARING at that picture all day long and the more you look at it, the crazier you get! ound: Now I also think that the Black part on his back looks like an old vest (red lining) with holes in it where you can see some of his White parts (yellow circles) that's open in the front...haha

I think I need new pics, otherwise I'll totally go nuts!!!
Maryam.


----------



## Leeann

I'm not sure, more pictures might make you crazier..

Now get back to those books









hehe 1 + 1 = 2


----------



## Missy

I am speechless maryam. he is soooo cute. but I must say you have taken puppyitis to new heights!!!! eace:


----------



## maryam187

ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Missy said:


> I am speechless maryam. he is soooo cute. but I must say you have taken puppyitis to new heights!!!! eace:


Ohmygosh, I totally agree!

Maryam, you crack me up. I'm so glad you are excited, but wow!


----------



## Poornima

Hi Maryam,
After seeing you having such strong Puppyitis, I think you are a sure candidate for MHS ! Will we get to see both puppies in your basket? :biggrin1: Both puppies are very cute. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## casperkeep

You are cracking me up.....ound: Everytime I get on here I wonder what you have posted on here!!!! I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I think Pablo is going to be one happy little guy when he gets to come home!!!!! I think you should go for both....you waited 20 years....hence the 2in 20!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Megan,
y'all are supposed to tell me to relax and STUDY for my exams! Pointing out signs and reasons why I should take both lovely chubby puppies is not really helpful! Haven't you seen my crazy posts and drawings???!!!???
But I'm getting better, I haven't emailed my Breeder after she said I could have the B&W and I'm only checking out the forum posts every 15 min. Whoo, what an accomplishment! ound:

Maryam.

PS: I can feel Pablo misses me...and y'all thought Kara was the 'crazy dog lady', LOL


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my Maryam...I want a secound hav but hubby says No so i am living through you......No really you should only get one becasue I think you will have a hard time sharing all the love.....not to mention all the puppy kissess!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I feel like we all should have a puppy shower for you.....It is soo exciting!!!! I was thinking that once a week you could buy something for Pablo like this week his blanket for you sleep,then next week bowls,then next week a crate and so on that way you get to look forward each week to buying something for your little prince and it will help time go by faster!!!!


----------



## maryam187

I'm secretly hoping that once Pablo wins over my DH's heart, *he*'ll get MHS and it won't look like MY idea anymore...but he's such a typical brain-controlled Virgo! Guess that's why he's my perfect match: passion&brain.

Maryam.


----------



## casperkeep

Too funny!!!!! Well,just wait and when you two go visit those little furballs you will really be in for a treat!!!! He may not be able to choose and say ok we will take them both!!!!!! Stranger things have happened!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I would be going over to visit them as soon as I could!!!! I am glad that my breeder lives right by me. I could not imagine not spending all the time we did together. I think she new who I was when I got there. She wanted to be in my arms when I got there!!!!! I am ready for you to have your Prince home with you now....it is alot of fun but hard at the same time!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Is there a school to attend to become a crazy dog lady or is it genetic? Pablo will win over your hubby's heart and he will want a second one. I know because that is what happened here. I could have my hubby e-mail yours....


----------



## Beamer

Beamer says go for the white guy! He is partial to white dogs though.. lol

There is a new puppy in his puppy class.. a maltese/yorkie mix.. he is 3 lbs and they LOVE each other.. its the cutest thing... i'll have to take some pics..


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, what *adorable* puppies! Maryam, its just too bad that you aren't the least bit excited.ound: Of course, I'm partial to the black and white one. I wonder why? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, Is your breeder close enough for you to visit at some point? If so, make sure you bring DH. You keep talking about getting both- is the breeder open to that or does she have someone for the other pup?? You are killing yourself with all this stuff, you need to put the pic up as your background on the computer so you can look up at the picture - WHILE YOU ARE STUDYING!!!! Think about it this way, if you dont study & pass,you dont get to make the big bucks!! and then you cant afford to buy Pablo lots of toys and stuff - and/or get another pup!!


----------



## maryam187

Laurie,
I keep talking about getting both, cause I'm totally nuts! There's already some other poor lady waiting for the other (she wanted a female though...). 
My Breeder lives 3.5 hours away and that's too far for us, cause we almost don't get any free WEs.
Guess how I discovered the white tip on his tail? I have the pic as my background on the PC and was studying in a window that covered the doggies, but not the tail...well it took only a few seconds to see the tiny tip.
I will *really* study hard from today on, cause I want to be done before Pablo gets here mid November. As you can imagine the Medical Boards is nothing to joke with and they don't accept any Puppyitis excuses :0(

Maryam.


----------



## casperkeep

I am sure you will do fine on your boards just keep studying!!!!! Pablo will be home before you know it!!!! I like you signature!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ My DH was just like Cheryl's. We hadn't had Shadow for even 4 mos. before HE suggested we get another one... So, see? There is hope for your getting two!


----------



## maryam187

> I cant wait till you get more pictures, I want to see how much black is on the other side of this little guy. Wouldnt it be neat if his other front leg was all black


Leeann,
that's exactly what I was thinking! But I'm too 'scared' to annoy the Breeder with the 'dog's other side', she probably knows I'm crazy by now, but she might wanna send the puppyitis doctors over, if I don't stop bugging her everyday.
She's great though and KNOWS I can't wait to see more pics and I'm sure she'll send me some as soon as she can...sigh

Maryam.


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> I finally got a pic! We're in love with both, but ADORE the B&W one's markings, especially his white collar, oh my GOSH, I'm in heaven!!! I pulled my poor DH out of bed to share the moment of revelation and it was SO worth it! What a pity I have to turn the PC off, but I can;t wait to get up early in the morning and read your guys reactions..............
> *OOOOOOwEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!* I want to knutsch, smooch and cuddle those chubby bubbies and kiss their pink noses and paws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Maryam.


Awwwwwww you got pictures. They're both darling! In a few weeks you're going to be smelling puppy breath and getting puppy kisses. That makes the whole world wonderful


----------



## JASHavanese

I just read the whole thread. What a great way to wake up...seeing someone so excited and happy. :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Jan,
I'm glad I could cheer you up! But it's day 2 post pic and I'm YEARNING for new pics...I just read through the Hav calender threads and doubt my little tiny Pablo will be part of the 2009 one, sigh.


----------



## casperkeep

Hey Maryam!!!
I wish your breeder would send you some more puppy pictures. I am dying to see them seperated. It will be cute to see the white and cream one. I bet you are jumping everytime you see them on your computer.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Blame it on us, tell her _we _need more photos!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I know that she is probably busy with the pups but we are busy thinking about what they look like seperated!!!!!! We are soo crazy on this site. I would love to have a Hav Party with all of us from the forum and meet everyone. I do not know if there is a place big enough for all of our Havs and acceceries that go with them!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Maryam how are you doing with your studies? I hope that you will be done soon. Then all the attention can go to Pablo!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Aww, you guys are sweet, but not very helpful, LOL. But after reading through your posts I felt comfortable again to email my Breeder a min. ago, telling her, that I'm not the only crazy puppy person, hehe.
Even my DH asked me yesterday, if we received new pics and he's definitely the extreme patient one here!
So let's wait and see once again. Y'all go get some tea in the meanwhile, so will I :ranger:


----------



## maryam187

Oh and Megan, 
thanks for asking, but it's so hard to get back to 9-11 hours of studying per day only a few weeks after the draining first Step. And if everything turns out perfect, I plan on taking the exam only a few days before Pablo comes home, but I haven't made a final decision on the exact exam date yet, as it is more important to get a good score than just passing those darn Steps! And believe me, 2 months isn't a whole lot of time!!!
It would be so much easier though to be done before the lovely Cuban macho comes home!


----------



## casperkeep

Ok I am fixin my lunch. I will check back in a little while....hopefully we'll see new pup pictures. Enjoy your tea you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

OK guys,
my Breeder just emailed me, she promised me/us to take and send pics over the WE, which means I need to go to bed soon :brushteeth: so that the WE starts soon eace: 

PS: I was right on the white tip on the tail!!!


----------



## Missy

yeah more pictures!!!!


----------



## Leeann

O.K. Maryam I waited till Sunday where are our pictures??


----------



## maryam187

Oh boy,
this waiting thing is really not one of my specialties I must admit. I'm totally exhausted, how am I going to survive the next 8 weeks???
Still haven't heard back, but she always keeps her promises and I'm guessing within the next 2 hours, I'll get an email...hopefully *SIGH*


----------



## casperkeep

I am waiting patiently for some new pictures!!!!


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your new puppy Maryam!They are both super cute puppies/whichever you choose.........or have you decided,and I missed that post?:sorry: I'm far behind reading the forum......but wanted to congratulate you on the birth of your new furbaby!:baby::whoo::baby:


----------



## Missy

Maryam, come on.... I am dying here. LOL I can only imagine how you feel. Just my two cents...but I think the name Pablo fits the black and white pup more-- just my two cents.


----------



## maryam187

*OK everyone...*

I guess this is the best pic she could get to show me 'both' sides of the puppies' bodies. It's not the best, but still AWWWW. :whoo: Guess we'll all have to wait a whole week to get new pics , quoting my Breeder: 'unless they are changing much'.
Better than nothing I guess...


----------



## maryam187

Julie,
thank you so much! Hope you and your daughter are feeling much better!!! We would love to have the B&W one and he's already reserved for us, 'unless there's a good reason'!!!

Missy, 
yeah, if we get the Creme one, I'll definitely come up with another name! Pablo really seems to fit the B&W much better!


----------



## Missy

eeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! so cute. they look so precious. thanks for the fix. same time next week?


----------



## irnfit

Sooooooooo cute!!! Love the markings on the b/w. Also, the ears on the cream one...are they still pink or are they going to be gold? It will be interesting to watch this. They are beautiful pups.


----------



## maryam187

LOL,
I started staring at the new pic now and he seems to have a 'target' on his butt, how CUTE!!! For all those who can't follow my crazy imaginations:
his butt and hind legs are white,
the root of his tail is black and
the tip is white...soooo...am I crazy or just creative??? LOL


----------



## maryam187

the Creme one looks SOOOOO soft and sweet! I think his sweetest little ears are still pinkish...!


> same time next week?


LoL, I guess so, hoping for earlier pics, let's pray they 'change a lot' before next Sunday ound:

I honestly have the impression that my Breeder is a very busy and multitasking person. She does her best to keep me pleased and she really knows how much I'm yearning for pics. Hopefully she'll feel pity for me soon again...


----------



## Missy

Oh I see... a target if he were standing up and you were looking at him from the behind? Maryam, it's a good thing you are not in a medical practice just yet-- not sure you could be trusted with people right now--- you have puppyitis real bad!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

*As the thread says: Please don't faint!!!*

She sent me a couple more...

Missy, 
LOL, you're too funny, but at least you saw the target too! Hahaha...

Leeann,
if you ever see these 2 pics, remember you posted that one pic of Monte as a baby on his back too, didn't I tell you I could faint and hope my puppy will be just like that??!???!!!!!!!!!!!! Isn't that crazy???

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, how am I gonna survive??????????????????? Just told my DH to call the Breeder and ask if I could just take care of him from now on, I'm willing to carry him around in a pouch and feed him every hour or whatever else he needs...I swear!


----------



## Missy

Oh my gosh that last one---- Pablo's little paws on his face!!!! be still my heart.


----------



## Leeann

Oh my I fall asleep for a few and look what happens WE GOT PICTURES...
So adorable Maryam, looks like he's showing you he's the one already laying on his back for his mommy. Monte was the same way from birth and still loves laying on his back. I love his markings, it looks like he may have a white chin, Oh yea I love the target also.


----------



## maryam187

He also seems to have a thin white line going up his nose.


----------



## Poornima

You are going to have a one very cute boy, Maryam. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Maryam,

I just checked and YES we have pictures.

He is just adorable! I love the name Pablo.

When is the date for homecoming? Is it 8 weeks?
I love seeing their little pink paws - Sissy's are still pink!

I hope she keeps you updated with pics!


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh Marym! I'm very excited for you, and hope the next 8 weeks passes QUICKLY!

Kara - Gucci has to be one the most photogenic dogs I've ever seen! Doll face!


----------



## casperkeep

YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! We got pictures!!!!! They are too cute. I am soo excited to be able to watch them grow every week. I hope she continues to send pictures we sure do love them!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww, I love the pictures!


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful pix. Precious !


----------



## marjrc

ADORABLE pictures!! 

Now, Maryam, get back to work!


----------



## Julie

oh my goodness!What a couple sweet babies!I love them both!Maybe you can get both?:hug:


----------



## maryam187

I'm now finally spending most of my time studying, but I wish I was in Christy's shoes now and could enjoy my sweetest puppity. She's one lucky girl to reach her Havanese goal within just a few days!


----------



## Missy

Maryam, better start nagging your breeder again for pictures...it's that time of the week... and I need my Pablo D.O.G. fix... I'm sure you need a break from studying too and could do with new pictures....LOL


----------



## susaneckert

just get them both Maryam why not they will play with each other how much fun will it be watching the two of them play you know you want to LOL:whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Missy,
thank you for thinking about my Pablo D.O.G.! Unfortunately it isn't 'that time of the week' yet. Since he was born on a Monday (09/17), I'm guessing she'll send some pics late Sunday again. It's funny, I'll have to ask her if she has German roots, cause she definitely has principles like one, haha! But I'll definitely start bugging her for pics from Saturday morning on ound: She should be used to my lovely impatience by now.

Susan,
you're funny! But you know I really can't do that...


----------



## susaneckert

I know I could not resist that one. I am partail to the B/W ones but then again I pick by personality first then looks lol I want a little girl soooooo BAD!!Looking for dollar down dollar when you catch me LOL or a payment plan would be nice I would be all over it LOL trying to talk hubby into getting me one.


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
at first I was worried she'll think I'm a crazy, annoying, too many Q's asking person. But I guess with me growing up in Germany and her having a German personality I was able to 'hit the nail on the head'. I think she really likes me now and even asked for my opinion on a few topics she couldn't come up with a decision herself. I guess that's how I was able to convince her to reserve the B&W for us (@ day5!), 'unless there's a good reason'.
I'm so glad I get along well with her, cause I plan on keeping in contact for the next few years...


----------



## marjrc

Definitely a great idea to keep in touch with your pup's breeder! If she is annoyed or doesn't like you, it won't bode well.  I'm glad it's working out for you. We all KNOW how excited you are!  lol


----------



## Leeann

Yea its almost that time, I cant wait to see new pictures.


----------



## casperkeep

I will be camping this weekend. It will give me something to look forward to. I am sure you are excited. They will be a week old on Mon? Couldn't remember. My husband is glad that we are camping because he thinks I have a computer problem...always on. Oh well he is the one missing out!!!!


----------



## Missy

*it's time!!*

Maryam, I waited patiently all weekend..... where are the pictures of Pablo?


----------



## maryam187

Missy,
I know and so have we. I emailed her Saturday morning to remind her we're all waiting and haven't hear back ever since. This is unusual, cause she's so far always answered me whether with or without pics. I just hope that she's doing OK and will wait until this late afternoon, before I email her again.
Thanks for waiting with me through these hard weeks!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Did you decide on the black and white one? They are both so cute.


----------



## maryam187

Yes Ivy,
we have! Unless there's a good reason we'll get the B&W. Both are adorable, so we can only win!


----------



## ivyagogo

He's like a little puppy cow!


----------



## maryam187

LOL, I told my DH, if I hadn't chosen his name a long time ago, I'd name him 'Cowy', because I thought the same when I first saw him.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, this waiting must be really hard!! Lets hope she sends pics soon!


----------



## maryam187

OK everyone, 
so I just emailed the Breeder, wondering if she was OK and yes she is, she thought she answered my last email. Basically she was going to take pics, but decided to wait until tomorrow, cause the puppies are trying to open their eyes now. She wanted me/us to get pics with open eyes.
So let's sleep one more night and *sigh* hopefully we'll have some exciting 'eye opening' pics tomorrow...


----------



## Alexa

Oh man, I feel like hopping on a plane and paying that breeder a visit...someone needs to sit her down and tell her that it is quite ok to take daily pictures, eyes open or closed, sleeping or awake, front or back...we don't care...but we want more pictures!!!!! More is better in this case <g>


----------



## Leeann

We will all be tapping are feet waiting for those pictures tomorrow. I'm sure it will be easier on us than it is on you.


----------



## casperkeep

I agree with Leann...this has got to be terriable on you. I do not know if I could take it. I will be excited to see if there are any new pics in the morning!!! I hope so, for your breeder's sake because she will HAVe some crazy people to deal with!!!!


----------



## Missy

Ohhh OK. I guess it's worth waiting for eyes wide open pictures. Hopefully maryam we are entertaining you while you wait.


----------



## casperkeep

Well,I do not see any new pictures yet......I was really looking forward to them!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Hey Guys,
thank you so much for supporting me, it really does help. I'm in a weird phase now and guess I'm very homesick. Plus: waiting for the dog is even more depressing. But I need to be wise now and study, study, study until the dog is here and/or my homesickness disappears...


----------



## casperkeep

:grouphug: Jillee and I send hugs your way.....I hope your homesickness goes away soon. He will be there before you know it. I am sure he will give you lots of puppy kissess!!!!


----------



## maryam187

*Say Hi to our 'Conehead Bros'*

ound: Finally some pictures!!! 
They both got their tiny eyes open and Pablo's coat is shiny as can be, must be the Black that emphasizes it. Anyways, I just need someone to please tell me, that their foreheads won't stay like this, I'm guessing they'll outgrow that funky phase soon, I hope very bad they will ound: 
*SIGH*
I can't wait to see them in person, I could kiss the Cream one's cute little furry nose. Pablo seems to develop more and more white on his top lip. How cute they are. Now the 'staring at pictures' game starts again for me, until I get new ones...BTW: Pablo's head is so pitch black that I only saw that his eye was open, the second time I looked at the belly-up pic...
Enjoy!


----------



## Leeann

Yea we got pictures.. Pablo is so adorable, I love the white on his chin and those white hind legs with the black around his tail, what a cute bum this guy is going to have as his coat grows..


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Maryam I am soo excited for you to finally see Pablo!!!!!:biggrin1: He is soo cute although they both are cute. I would think that there forheads would change as they get older. I am sure one of the breeders on here will tell ya!!!! I hope you can get some sleep tonight and not study the screen!!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## irnfit

Pablo is precious. Love the pic of him sleeping.


----------



## Missy

awww maryam. Pablo is so cute. Yes they do move on from the big for-headed guinea pig stage. Black dogs do not photograph as well as the lighter ones but believe you me they are just as cute in person. the little cream pup is just a little cream puff. yeah we saw pictures!


----------



## Lina

Pablo really is a cutie! I wouldn't worry about their foreheads, they get over that fairly quickly. YAY for pictures!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you for enjoying the pics with me! I can't help it, but it seems like everyone else is getting their dog a lot quicker...anyone else here who still has to wait WEEKS? *sigh* next time I get a dog it needs to be born already, this is too long of a wait for me...don't know what to do when I get pregnant, I hopefully won't know until 1 month before delivery ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

Yeah Maryam,

When I saw your post I was hoping for pictures.

Look at Pablo's white belly - ooooooooh how cute!

Is there any way you can go visit?

The white baby is beautiful, too.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Marie,
I honestly don't think we'll have time to go visit, cause they live 3.5 hours away and my DH has to work on many WE's in the next weeks. And I definitely am not going to drive down there all by myself...so I guess I have to keep suffering til mid November.


----------



## susaneckert

Yes post a bigger pic love Yuppies


----------



## marbenv

Maryam,

Pablo might grow a black mustache just under the white, like my Oscar. So cute!!


----------



## maryam187

> Yes post a bigger pic love Yuppies


Susan,
what do you mean by that? I've already posted good size pics of the pupplettes on page 12 or 13 I believe!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I am not sure if you have totally made up your mind yet or if you can wait and do it when you meet the pups? The black and white has such a silky looking coat but the face on the cream one... OMG! It is going to be so hard that I can't wait to see the pics of your two new pups!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert

Remember on white havs eye stains can be a pain at times I could not just pick one puppy OMG they are so sweet look at there faces LOL


----------



## maryam187

Amanda,
I'm sure the *final* decision will be made around week 7/8, but we are all convinced, that we want the B&W to be our Pablo. Of course that doesn't mean that we don't find the Cream one darling too. As I said before, we can only win with either or!!!


----------



## Leslie

maryam187 said:


> Amanda,
> I'm sure the *final* decision will be made around week 7/8, but *we are all convinced, that we want the B&W to be our Pablo*. Of course that doesn't mean that we don't find the Cream one darling too. As I said before, we can only win with either or!!!


Maryam~ We were "convinced" MyKee was the one meant to be ours. Then, Surprise!!! Tori (formerly ViKee) is the one who will be coming "home". Just goes to show, you never know what may happen. :biggrin1:

BTW, I like the B&W best, too


----------



## Leeann

Maryam any new pictures of Pablo this week?? We need our weekly fix.


----------



## casperkeep

Yeah I was wondering if we can's to see those cute little furballs anytime soon!!!! If I was you I would not be able to wait until mid-november!!!


----------



## maryam187

Hello Ladies,
thanks for not forgetting me during this 'busy puppy WE'! I emailed my Breeder about an hour ago, still haven't heard back. At times all the excitement leaves me and I really feel down cause it's way to long to keep my Adrenalin on a high steady level.
I try to enjoy other people's puppy dreams come true and boy have we many new puppy owners this WE!


----------



## Missy

yup Maryam, new week new pictures-- got to feed the beast (MHS) can't wait- I bet the eyes will be really open in these new pictures.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi doesn't have any tear staining, never has. Shelby, who has black hair, stains and always has since she was a pup.


----------



## maryam187

Sorry, still no mail :-(
About the staining, my Breeder said it has a LOT to do with their diet and that she also had black faced dogs with staining. And as I said before, at the end of the day either one of them is perfect for me. We'll see which one is meant to be ours.


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

I know this must be hard for you waiting for so long but the wait will be over before you know it and that little precious fur baby will be in your arms forever. At least, you know your baby is coming from a good breeder.

When you get Pablo you'll have to take tons of pictures for us to oooh and ahhh over.


----------



## maryam187

Hey guys,
so my Breeder just wrote me back. She's very sorry, but she had to go on a short trip and will be back Wednesday evening with pics. They're walking around and try to explore everything. She said Pablo aka the B&W loves watching TV. That made my DH grin, LOL.


----------



## Missy

awww. I guess I can wait til Wednesday for pictures of a TV watching pup!!!


----------



## Laurief

Man!!! That must be hard - hopefully Wed will come soon!!!! For you and Leslie!


----------



## Leeann

Oh its Wednesday, picture day is today... Hopefully we will get some pictures tonight of little Pablo walking around :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Yeah, that would be great...I'm so sick of waiting til Mid November.


----------



## Carol

Hang in there Maryam! It really will fly by!!


----------



## casperkeep

I am looking to see if there are any pictures yet.......hurry up breeder hurry!!!!
I will check back later!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Where are the pictures....will try later...after my shows!!!


----------



## maryam187

Grrrr, still no mail!


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking Maryam - hope you get pics soon!


----------



## Missy

we're waiting with you...


----------



## maryam187

Thanks guys!
I really appreciate your support. I hope my Breeder had a safe trip, it's getting pretty late and she usually always gives me at least a quick email to let me know what's up. 
BTW, I feel bad, cause I'm thinking my impatience makes my Breeder look bad. But believe me, she's great and I'm not the only one to think that! She's basically just a little internet challenged, but has so far answered ALL my questions/emails, whether they were crazy or not! I mean I told this poor Lady to:
make sure the dog delivers on the 15th (my DH's birthday),
tell the mommy we want a pretty B&W boy (I sent her a pic of our ideal vision), 
that sleeps on his back like Monte (I sent her Monte's baby pic, hope that's fine with you Leeann!!!), etc.
Besides the fact that they were born on the 17th, everything else has worked out perfectly, haha!


----------



## Laurief

Oh Maryam, Iwas hoping to wake up to new pics, I am sorry she did not get them to you last night!! Maybe today, I will keep checking!!!
Arent you supposed to be studying????


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Thanks guys!
> I really appreciate your support. I hope my Breeder had a safe trip, it's getting pretty late and she usually always gives me at least a quick email to let me know what's up.
> BTW, I feel bad, cause I'm thinking my impatience makes my Breeder look bad. But believe me, she's great and I'm not the only one to think that! She's basically just a little internet challenged, but has so far answered ALL my questions/emails, whether they were crazy or not! I mean I told this poor Lady to:
> make sure the dog delivers on the 15th (my DH's birthday),
> tell the mommy we want a pretty B&W boy (I sent her a pic of our ideal vision),
> that sleeps on his back like Monte (I sent her Monte's baby pic, hope that's fine with you Leeann!!!), etc.
> Besides the fact that they were born on the 17th, everything else has worked out perfectly, haha!


Big smile on my face this morning, thanks Maryam.

We all should be real careful if other breeders start to find out how picture crazy we all are they might start asking their potential puppy buyers if they belong to the havanese forum and if we answer yes we may end up getting denied..LOL Those crazy people on the forum all they want is pictures and will bug you to death for more and more pictures..


----------



## casperkeep

Too funny Leeann!!!! I agreee with you!!!! I hope was hoping to see little Pablo this morning!!!!! I will keep checking in!!!! Hang in there Maryam it will be here soon enough!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Any news yet Maryam?????still waiting!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

maryam187 said:


> Thanks guys!
> I really appreciate your support. I hope my Breeder had a safe trip, it's getting pretty late and she usually always gives me at least a quick email to let me know what's up.
> BTW, I feel bad, cause I'm thinking my impatience makes my Breeder look bad. But believe me, she's great and I'm not the only one to think that! !


A new litter can leave a breeder very tired too. We're up a lot of the night checking the new ones so I wouldn't think she looks bad. She's probably seeing double and tired


----------



## maryam187

*Finally!*
I'm still sooo in love with both! What shall we do??? Well, I guess that's where the Breeder jumps in and makes sure I get the dog with the matching personality for our family *sigh*


----------



## maryam187

oh, sorry, here they are!


----------



## Paige

What cuties, glad I don't have to pick. But then again, how could you go wrong with either.


----------



## maryam187

Another one.


----------



## casperkeep

:whoo: We got pictures!!!!! Maryam they are too cute...I do not know how you can stand it!!!!!!! I am glad that you got to see your puppy finally...whichever one he is!!!! They are both cute!!!!!


----------



## Carol

How cute!!! Totally worth the wait! It is so much fun to watch how they change so quickly!


----------



## Missy

oh oh oh oh oh oh oh --- I am in love....


----------



## maryam187

With which one Missy?????? I need major help!!! But my Breeder said, we'll take our time and Cream Boy isn't promised yet! I trust my Breeder, she's a pro. But that really doesn't make it easier, when BOTH keep being cute!!!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, they are both adorable! I'm still partial to the B&W, though.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Maryam! Those puppies are so darling! If it were me, I'd pick the one with the best temperament and personality that works for your circumstances. Your breeder will learn alot more as time goes on. Both are adorable.


----------



## kimoh

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures
They are both so cute. It was not so long ago I was in the same boat as you trying to make what seemed to be an impossible decision. I think as their personalities come out you will know.

Kim


----------



## Sissygirl

Yeah! Pictures!


They are adorable. How will you ever pick?????

You can't go wrong - oooooh I love them both!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Yippeee, pictures! They have gotten so big and cute!! I definately say to go with personality. You can't go wrong with either color combination, you just have to find the right personality to fit with your family. I guess I was lucky Brady was a singleton. No options for us.


----------



## juliav

Oh my, what little cuties. I just love the black and white, but then again the all white one is so precious.....I know I am no help.  I know, you must have both. lol


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> Maryam, they are both adorable! I'm still partial to the B&W, though.


Ditto. Love the pictures but I have to agree with Lina, he is so adorable.


----------



## Laurief

Sweet babies!! - MHS is kicking in , help help


----------



## sky

Maryam,
OMG, I have not posted on the forum in months, but this wonderful thread has pulled me back in. I love your enthusiasm and impatience-- I would be just the same!!! I am getting such a vicarious thrill out of your experience. I was rooting for the b&w all along, but the latest round of pictures has thrown me for a loop. I love the chunky, handsome head on the white one. What a cutie pie!


----------



## maryam187

Hey guys,
I thought I'll be seeing clear again after a good night sleep, but I'm just as helpless as yesterday. Well maybe, 55:45 (B&W:Cream), but I feel that can change with any new picture. That's why, *I'll definitely go with personality*.
The Breeder says, as for now Pablo (B&W) is the hyper dog who reacts to everything a little too much and Sancho (Cream) is the sleepy head, who's still very passive. She says they'll both change and they usually make a 180 around 5-6 weeks. Which would be great, cause I want Pablo to be the laid back one, hehe.
But we just have to wait and see how they develop in the next few weeks. We're trying to 'drench' a stuffed puppy with our odors and will send it to the Breeder soon. If Pablo decides to hate it and the Cream one (Sancho) loves it, I guess they made the choice themselves.
They are 3 weeks and 4 days old now and we can pick him up in 5 weeks and 1 day, which would be Nov. 17th. Still a looong way ahead. But for the first time I'm somewhat glad, cause I couldn't pick one now anyway, they're both equally cute!
I'm sure the Breeder would let us visit, but it's too far away for us.


----------



## maryam187

> I was rooting for the b&w all along, but the latest round of pictures has thrown me for a loop. I love the chunky, handsome head on the white one. What a cutie pie!


Sky,
glad I could help bringing you back and get involved, LOL. You wrote down my very own thought, it is the latest pictures that got me all the way back to 55:45, cause I was more '65:55' ound:


----------



## Missy

Maryam, I am sorry I am not much help-- I am in love with them both!!!! they are both just so cute. I LOVE the name Sancho. Did you pick that or the breeder? When you meet them you will know --- Now you don't mean actually pick them up to take them home at 5 wks do you? that would be way too early.


----------



## maryam187

Missy,
nononononononono, I'm not picking him up @ 5 weeks, I'm picking him up *in* 5 weeks, he'll be 2 days shy of 9 weeks of age! The Breeder would never ever let me take him that young and I would never ever want to pick him up that early!
She named him Sancho cause it goes with Pablo, our 2 macho machos.


----------



## maryam187

> Oh, and Maryam...
> 
> You should change your signature to
> 
> Maryam and Pablo...or Sancho??? hehe
> 
> Kara


 ound: I guess I really should, hehe


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ I love reading this thread. Sorry, but I can't help you on the decision process...they are both so cute! I think you're wise to wait and see what the personalities will be like.

DH and I were just commenting last night about how different Tori is from what Shadow was like. Tori is the laid back one (I'm really liking that) Shadow was very dominant. I think that's why we had the "issues" we did w/her and our son's pekingese. She was determined to be Alpha. In fact, Kara, tell your DH Shadow spent more time humping than our male dog ever did! ound:


----------



## ama0722

I love how black the nose is already on the little white one. I would say my honest opinion is I love the white ones head but I love the partis in color! Personality is definitely a plus either way! Some people want a more hyper fun active dog and others want a lover on the couch... you gotta decide what is right for you!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

I'm really happy, I don't bore you with my Pablo/Sancho stories, guess I found the right forum to share my overwhelming excitement! :cheer2:


----------



## Alexa

Ok, I think we are ready for some videoclips now...if your breeder doesn't have that function on her camera, we may just have to take up a collection and send one to her with a 4GB card in it....she can fill it up and then mail it to you, so she doesn't have to deal with any technical things....sound good?

Now THAT would help with the decision process, don't you think? Otherwise, you'll just have to take both, won't you??

Alexa


----------



## maryam187

I know, I told her if she doesn't find an owner for the other dog, I would love to get a 'buy one get one free'-deal, no response so far ound:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

maryam187 said:


> Hey guys,
> I thought I'll be seeing clear again after a good night sleep, but I'm just as helpless as yesterday. Well maybe, 55:45 (B&W:Cream), but I feel that can change with any new picture. That's why, *I'll definitely go with personality*.
> The Breeder says, as for now Pablo (B&W) is the hyper dog who reacts to everything a little too much and Sancho (Cream) is the sleepy head, who's still very passive. She says they'll both change and they usually make a 180 around 5-6 weeks. Which would be great, cause I want Pablo to be the laid back one, hehe.
> But we just have to wait and see how they develop in the next few weeks. We're trying to 'drench' a stuffed puppy with our odors and will send it to the Breeder soon. If Pablo decides to hate it and the Cream one (Sancho) loves it, I guess they made the choice themselves.
> They are 3 weeks and 4 days old now and we can pick him up in 5 weeks and 1 day, which would be Nov. 17th. Still a looong way ahead. But for the first time I'm somewhat glad, cause I couldn't pick one now anyway, they're both equally cute!
> I'm sure the Breeder would let us visit, but it's too far away for us.


Maryam ~
They are the cutest little guys!! It will be a tough choice. They are both beautiful!!! Our breeder had us make a choice at 6 weeks (last weekend). I really didn't think they'd have enough personality to decide, but they did. We LOVED the coloring of one of the puppies, but the personality didn't really match our needs. I think it is a wise choice to rely on personality alone. You will fall in love with whichever one you decide on. But it is very tough to eliminate. We spent 3 1/2 hours at the breeders that day just observing, holding and playing!! We were waivering for a while. I thought we'd go home and I would feel like we made the wrong decision, but that was not the case. The one we picked was exactly the personality we wanted, and the other one was far too timid to live in a house with 2 children. When you decide - spend lots of time observing. I'm sure with the wonderful havanese personality - you will be happy regardless of choice anyway. Good luck with your decision, I know it is tough. In fact the day we went to make the decision, I almost hated to go visit for fear of making the wrong decision. Do some reading on puppy personality selection - what are signs of too passive, too much like an alpha dog, too aggressive, etc. . . and that may help you. It sure helped us. Without a doubt you will make the right decision.
Karen


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Karen, sounds very encouraging! Unfortunately I won't be able to visit until we actually pick him up. I'll have to rely on my Breeder's knowledge and thank God she has a LOT of it!
After looking at the latest pics over and over I'm tending toward Pablo again. But don't take me serious until we actually make the final decision depending on their personalities. I just see myself more with Pablo rather than Sancho, but we know that might change with the next set of pics ound:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Maryam ~
With a well experience breeder that you are looking at . . . I'm sure she knows exactly what to look for. Forgive me if that has already been answered . . . Do you get to pick out the puppy the day you pick him up or will that be done before then? Does the other puppy (whichever one) have a committed "owner"? Maybe the two for one is the best route!! haha
Karen


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Thumperlove said:


> Karen,
> 
> I just cannot get over Gracie!!!!!! She is to die for!! That face  I wouldn't be able to leave without her either! LOL
> 
> Kara


Kara,
Hopefully she will be as cute as Gucci!!
Karen


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Wow!! I never knew Gucci had so much cream color (as a puppy anyway). They do look alike! Gracie is also the runt. At 6 weeks, she weighed in at 1 lb. 10 oz.!! Once, I had a fully grown Yorkie that was 2.8 lbs!! We weren't necessarily wanting a dog that small, but it happened. I really don't want a dog that small ever again, but I would be thrilled if Gracie got to be 9 lbs. How big is Gucci now?
Karen


----------



## Brady's mom

Hi Karen,
I can't help myself here. She looks a lot like Brady too. Here was Brady at 6 weeks. He was much bigger than and he is much bigger full grown! She is so precious!!!


----------



## irnfit

Those two get cuter by the minute. I don't think you will have a hard time choosing. When we got Kodi, we had a choice between him and his sister. I wasn't fussy about the sex of the pup, either. We had only seen pictures and had numerous phone conversations with the breeder about them. They were the exact same color, but the female was double his size. Well, we walked in to their home, sat down, and the puppies walked over to us. The little girl sniffed us then walked away. Kodi jumped up and down until my husband picked him up. That was a done deal. 

Kodi was a real frisky pup, but had a very gentle side to him. Now, at 2 yrs old, he is a little more laid back, but has a real silly side. He loves to play, is very smart, and a love bug.

Same thing when we got Shelby. I knew I wanted a b/w female and had looked a while before finding her. She was six hrs away, so I only saw photos
of the litter and spoke with the breeder. We never saw the rest of the litter in person, but based on the info we got from the breeder, we made the right decision.

So make sure you get all the info you can from the breeder about personality, temperment, etc. All pups are cute, but if they have a bad temperment, or are too hyper for your household, no one will be happy. 

Can't wait to see who you finally pick. They are both beautiful (I like Pablo).


----------



## maryam187

Awww, don't show me all these lovely, sweet, adorable, cute little cream puppies! You are of no help, hahaha!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Karen ~ Brady is so cute as a pup, too!! You can still see that same puppy face in his recent photos. Too cute!! 

Maryam ~ I'm visiting our puppy again this weekend. Shall I send more white puppy photos to you on Monday?!! hahaha I must say - I'm am beginning to fall for the white one more - well it must have to do with my own recent selection. Ah hum!! You realize you are going to get biased opinions from everyone!!  I think Sancho is an adorable name!! The parti is beautiful though!! Certainly a tough decision!

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Karen *PLEASE* post pics of this elegant Gracie of yours ASAP!!! We all want to see her grow up to become the First Lady of your house!


----------



## irnfit

Ok, here is a black and white to confuse you even more.


----------



## maryam187

*OMG!* I want PAAABLOOO!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Just looking at your b/w - I want to pick him up and hug him!! He looks so cuddley cute!
Karen


----------



## irnfit

Karen, that's Shelby. She is the crazy one of the two. She is a real rascal.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Kara, 
I might have to inquire more about this homecooked diet later. I'm a bit scared to start. What will she eat while you are out on vacation? I'm not sure how you are finding the time to do it with your busy household of 7 kids!! I just have 2 and they keep me busy. Though - if Gracie won't eat I'm sure she will have me giving in to her. Her mom is 13 lbs and her dad is 9 - 10 lbs. I think Gracie might get a tad bigger than Gucci based on those stats.
Karen


----------



## Leeann

O.K. I have to dangle a carrot also sorry Maryam hee hee


----------



## maryam187

Leeann,
you truly are the meanest out of all to come at me with your 'Monte-weapon'!!! You know I LOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE him!!! I want PAAAAABLOOOOO!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Pressure is on for sure - I WILL send some new white/cream pictures on Monday for sure now. Competition is running high!!  ~ Karen


----------



## Leeann

Watch out girls I have Monte video's from my breeder I can always pull out if needed LOL


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Leann ~ That is playing dirty now. LOL I think Monte is handsome though - exactly like Gracie's Daddy!!
Karen


----------



## Leeann

Karen Gracie is absolutley adorable also, so glad you like to have a little fun with us. Poor Maryam is going to have a hard decision to make but I agree temperment is the way to go. I have one of each and when and if I get a third, I want the confident outgoing crazy one again.


----------



## Brady's mom

Michele, you had better keep a good eye on that Shelby on Sunday. She is so pretty. I promise I will give her a good home!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Thanks for the detail, Kara. I will take notes for future reference. She is already spoiled and shes not even home yet!!! Hopefully kibble will work forever! That is really only wishful thinking, huh??!!!!
Karen


----------



## irnfit

I know the feeling, Kara. 
kodi wouldn't eat anything. The vet said 3 meals/day and I was lucky if he ate one. I could have fed a small country with all the food I gave away. Now, he is a food hound.


----------



## Lina

eaglehavanese said:


> Thanks for the detail, Kara. I will take notes for future reference. She is already spoiled and shes not even home yet!!! Hopefully kibble will work forever! That is really only wishful thinking, huh??!!!!
> Karen


It really depends on the Hav you get and just finding the right food. Kubrick gobbles down his meals and he only gets kibble for breakfast and kibble with 1 tbsp of wet food for dinner. He eats Fromm's... he was on Duck and Sweet Potato and after he finished the bag I switched to the Salmon a la Veg for variety and he LOVES both. You should see the dance he does when it's time to eat. He loves his kibble.


----------



## maryam187

Today I'm really 70:30 (Pablo:Sancho). I guess the pics confuse me and it's probably almost better if I stop looking at them. Deep inside I feel that Pablo is the one! But I'll still let personality decide.


----------



## Missy

OK- after inspecting the pictures again with a fine tooth comb... I think If it were me (just on looks) I would choose Pablo Maryam. Here is why... he has a sparkle in his eye and the shape of his head reminds me of Jasper when he was 2.5 weeks. And Jasper has a really sweet face. I suspect Pablo's white area on his face will intensify and that means even though he has a basically black face you will still be able to make out his features. When I started looking for a Hav I really wanted a black and white puppy. LOL now I have one of each.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Maryam ~

I tried to get some good pictures of our cream little puppy last weekend to persuade you to the our side. My daughter pretty much held her the entire time we were there, so pictures weren't that easy to come by this visit.  But here is one. It sounds like our puppies are about 3 weeks apart - Gracie was whelped August 26th. How are you leaning this week or should I say this minute??

Karen


----------



## Lina

Karen, Gracie is such a sweetheart! I love how her pink collar makes it look like she has a bow on. Very cute.


----------



## Carol

What a kissible face!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Thanks so much you guys, but is this working for Maryam??? Your puppies will be this hairy soon. Shall it be Sancho???  

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Karen!
Gracie looks even more precious now. I really don't know how you manage to just visit her and not run away with her!
This week and also this minute and second I'm definitely leaning toward Pablo. But Gracie's face is absolutely a distraction back toward Sancho! I love her face!!! Please post more if you can... hoto:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh my....I am soooo glad I don't have to make that decision! Here's to you!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Karen, I'm not sure I could compete with that picture with a Monte picture, she is sooo adorable. I think you win this round, the real question is it working on Maryam?? 

We must be getting close to new pictures also.


----------



## juliav

Karen,

Gracie is an absolute doll, it takes a strong woman to leave her behind. I think I would just grab her and run! lol


----------



## maryam187

Well, maybe Leeann, you could post some more Monte pics? And Karen can post more Gracie pics, that would be very nice...
Despite Gracie's BEAUTIFUL face, for some weird reason I tend to think that Cream is nicer for females and B&W is nicer for males, no offense!!! Just my personal opinion for my personal dog. But still: personality rules!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - Gracie is a doll!! What a face!


----------



## Missy

Maryam, I can give you one of each- sort of. I had to put two in of Jas one at 8 wks and one older because he J didn't turn cream til later.


----------



## Lina

Oh my, Missy, I love love LOVE that picture of Cash! It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, are we due for some pic updates??


----------



## Lina

Seriously Maryam, you can't keep US waiting for pictures once you get either Pablo or Sancho in your home. You better be great about uploading photos for us!


----------



## maryam187

Heehee, yakk yakk yakk :dance:


----------



## maryam187

Kara, 
with all this excitement going on, I wouldn't be too surprised either. Especially considering the fact, that right now I only post during my study breaks! Whoo, what will happen if I take a few days off???


----------



## casperkeep

No kiddin.....I just found Jillee's puppy c.d. that my breeder gives to all her puppy buyers I will post some of those pictures!!!!! Gracie is too cute. Monte's puppy picture was sooo cute Leeann.....looked familiar!!!!!! I am so ready for a cream little boy or girl now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Hey, I think its GREAT!
> 
> I wish I would found this place during my LONG wait! LOL
> 
> I bet you will hit 1000 when Pablo or Sancho is home about a week? We should all place bets? haha
> 
> Kara


Oh I'm game for this, let see hmmm I am thinking Maryam will hit 1000 probaby 2 days prior to puppy coming home. She will not be able to stop with excitment.


----------



## casperkeep

*Baby Jillee!!!!*

Here are some pictures of Jillee when she was just a wee little one!!!!! She is soo tiny there....Maryam they grow up so fast....trust me!!!! I am sure you will make the right decesion either way you go. They will both be spoiled rotten I can tell!!!!! You are going to reach a thousand soon after the liittle fellow comes home!!!!! I hope we can see new puppy pictures soon!!!! You better have your camera ready and waiting because I know that we will all be glued to the computer on November 17th!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Jillee is so sweet! I really think you need another puppy!
Kara, 
if I continue like this, I'll probably end up studying in my forum breaks ound:
I honestly made a decision in my heart: I want Pablo to have the personality we're looking for. But if Sancho turns out to be the one, that's absolutely fine with us!!!


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Kara.

Missy, totally forgot to tell you I love those 3 pics of your boys, very adorable!


----------



## Missy

thanks Maryam. I am trying to satisfying my puppyitis by pulling up pictures of my boys when they were puppies.


----------



## casperkeep

Ok Maryam beware because here comes some really cute puppy pics....I found the c.d.my breeder made us and well i have to show you all how little she was....here she comes....talk about puppy kisses..here is Jillee giving her sibling a little kiss...


----------



## Lina

OMG TOO CUTE! AWWWWWWW.

Love that picture Megan! I want a kissing puppy!


----------



## casperkeep

I could not resist....I thought that was too cute....she loves to give out kissess!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

oh my--- those kissing minis are really making my MHS heat up. they are sooooo cute. Maryam will surely want Pablo now.


----------



## casperkeep

The picture of the two pups are Jillee and a littermate....how sweet!!!! The next picture is Jillee sleeping on her back.....which she still does now!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Oh my gosh!! You guys are too funny. I think I'm falling in love with the b/w ones now. All of them are adorable!!! I love the little kisser!! But I can't get MHS until I get my first one right???!!!! I will have to wait a little while. I think my husband would kill me if it were too soon. I think a variety is good. Let me just get Gracie home first!  

Karen


----------



## Missy

Karen, Gracie is adorable. There have been some stories on the forum of those that got their second before the first came home. It is nver too early for MHS. only kidding- you do need to get Gracie settled in first. give it at least a week LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom

Alright Karen, it looks like you need a cream puppy fix. The black and whites are cute, but you can't beat this. Remember, Brady was a singleton, so he was a chubby bunny feeding all he wanted on his mom. Here is one of him at 2 days old, the second is of him at almost 2 weeks, and the third is 4 weeks. They grow up so fast


----------



## micki2much

Oh My Gosh Karen...Is that Brady??? Looks like a baby polar bear! SOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## Lina

That's EXACTLY what I was about to type and then I saw your post! Brady looks just like a polar bear in that second picture! And he is very handsome now that he is older too!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

OMG, Karen!! Brady is the perfect polar bear!!! So white, so cute!!! His coat really changed at 4 weeks, huh? Now back to white!! Of course, I'm convinced white is still the way to go - yes, I am biased!! Here is Gracie's "Polar Bear" shot at 1 week of age. Not quite as perfect as Brady's!!
Karen


----------



## Lina

Awww it's Gracie the polar bear! I just want to kiss that little belly! :kiss:


----------



## micki2much

WOW, all are soooo cute. I have decided ANY color Hav is a pup you HAVE to HAVE. The personality sets this breed apart! I would take them all! Of course I would most likely be in divorce court, but what they hey!


----------



## Leeann

Oh my all these puppy pictures are killing me. I usually have great controll over MHS but I think I am starting to breaking down this morning (please dont tell DH) Jillee kissing and the polar bear shot's oh my.

O.K. I need to show off one of my Ry guy puppy pictures. This is him playing with one of his b/w litter mates.


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, what a sweet photo!


----------



## Missy

puppies, and puppies, and polar bears--OH MY. be still my MHS


----------



## maryam187

*OMG*
What happened here over night??? Kissing puppies, polar bears, bellies, oh my oh my oh my! You guys are truly killing me, but it's a slow and sweet death let me tell ya! :decision: Let the battle continue! :fencing:


----------



## maryam187

Oh Kara, she is so sweet, look at her tiny pink little nose...awwwww!


----------



## Janet Zee

Looking at all these adorable puppy pics I am having a hard time controlling my MHS. Those pink bellies and puppy kisses, how much can a person endure.ound:


----------



## casperkeep

They are soo darn cute and lovable!!!!! I just talked to my hubby on the phone and he said that we had to wait a year or two till our next one......I do not think I can do that and be on this forum......we need to get hubby to change is mind.....HELP:suspicious: How can I get him to change....I am sure someone on here has some ideas!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

casperkeep said:


> They are soo darn cute and lovable!!!!! I just talked to my hubby on the phone and he said that we had to wait a year or two till our next one......I do not think I can do that and be on this forum......we need to get hubby to change is mind.....HELP:suspicious: How can I get him to change....I am sure someone on here has some ideas!!!!


No more S-E-X? oooh that is soooooo bad. No I don't use it as a weapon I like it to much. It is just an idea to bargin with. Say something extra special.


----------



## Leeann

Lilly's mom said:


> No more S-E-X? oooh that is soooooo bad. No I don't use it as a weapon I like it to much. It is just an idea to bargin with. Say something extra special.


Oh you bad bad girl.. Yes that would be to painful for mealso, why would I want to torture myself?? ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom

lbkar said:


> Oh you bad bad girl.. Yes that would be to painful for mealso, why would I want to torture myself?? ound:


Right, but sometimes a promise of something special will get me something special. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Oh look Kara, Gucci was using her charms to get her way even as a young pup
(ok bro, I will give you kisses if you stay away while I nurse...)


----------



## maryam187

*I am absolutely convinced! *My hands are shaking as I type this, but please say a prayer that Pablo turns out to have the right personality! But I am so convinced he does...I have new pics of both of them, but tradition wants me to wait until my DH saw them, I swear the next second afterward I'll post them! They are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> *I am absolutely convinced! *My hands are shaking as I type this, but please say a prayer that Pablo turns out to have the right personality! But I am so convinced he does...I have new pics of both of them, but tradition wants me to wait until my DH saw them, I swear the next second afterward I'll post them! They are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This does not work for me, I have a busy night tonight starting in 10 min I need them now.....


----------



## Missy

Maryam, not fair. who ooos and ahhhs more with you? us or your husband?


----------



## Leeann

8 more minutes, I have agility tonight and wont be home till late, I may not be able to see them till tomorrow


----------



## maryam187

Leeann, as always you're the mean one here! ound: I couldn't do that to my favorite Monte's mommy and you know that! Soooo.....


----------



## maryam187

*4 weeks and 2 days old*

Here they are during their first 15min outdoor adventure, I love Pablo!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Thank you, Thank you. Lookie how cute I love Pablo also… got to go now.


----------



## maryam187

Missy and Leeann, hope you're satisfied now! You better aaaahhhh and oooohhh soon, cause I need to study in 3 mins! Giving you a countdown like Leeann ound:


----------



## Laurief

Oh how sweet!!! I love them both!


----------



## Missy

OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY----- eeeeeee, aaaaaahhhhhhh, ohhhhhhh, oooooooow. hands down pablo is it!!! look at him!!!! I love his long legs...and his splashes of black...and that adorable little white tipped tail. and look at him he is just strutting.... Oh maryam how old is he now? how much longer til Pablo comes HOME?

now go study!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Maryam! I *LOVE* Pablo! Of course the other one is adorable too, but Pablo just draws me in! I'll keep my fingers crossed that his personality suits you. Waiting must be driving you crazy!


----------



## Lina

Awwww! I love Pablo! He is definitely a keeper in my book. Sancho is cute too, of course, but Pablo's markings are SO pretty. Love the pics!


----------



## Carol

OMG - They're sooo grown up! I love them both!


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my Maryam.....I love Pablo the little black and white one.....he is sooooooo cute!!!!!! I just want to hold him all night long.....
oh and about the sex.....that is not fair to me.....won't be with holding that card......maybe dinner....oh wait i have to cook first...i will think of something!!!!


----------



## juliav

Oh Maryam,

How precious are these little boys!!!!! I just love them both and you can't go wrong with either. Pablo's coloring is great, he is so evenly marked.


----------



## irnfit

Pablo is gorgeous. I just love him. Hope he turns out to be the right one for you.


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

They are soooo cute! Pablo looks like the leader - Sancho is following him around. Pablo also is holding himself very high and self assured..
He's very cute - they both are!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, I have such a feeling about this, I think Pablo is the one for you!!!


----------



## micki2much

Maryam...That's it... The pic of these brothers kissing tells you without a doubt...your choice is clear...they a a pair...TAKE BOTH OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Michelle,
you're hilarious! I think you must have seen Gucci's pic oder Jillee's? My boys don't kiss, they're to very masculine machos! ound:
My Breeder said, if I truly want to decide by personality, which she embraces, we should wait a few more weeks. I definitely prefer Pablo and say a prayer every night, BUT Sancho is such a cute chubby bear and I wouldn't feel disappointed if we get him.
Only time will tell! :juggle:
I can't stop staring at these pictures, they're so cute. Pablo seems to be very alert and the leader, I LOOOVE his posture with that white tail tip curled up like that! I'm so in love :redface:


----------



## Leeann

*aaaaaaaahhhhhh, ooooohhhhh, aaaaaaahhhhh*

I actually was able to take a second look before bed. Still love Pablo also.


----------



## Havtahava

They are both adorable, Maryam! I'm amazed to see how much they have changed since the photo in your avatar. They are growing up so fast!


----------



## Brady's mom

I just love Gracie's polar bear picture. Puppies are the greatest! And wow, Pablo is a cutie! It is amazing how the suddenly look like fluffy puppies when they reach 4 weeks or so.


----------



## micki2much

OK so I looked closer it was Gucci kissing her brother! Does not matter saw the boys on thier day outside and I still say get BOTH!!!! Listen to me, want every one to feel my pain..Have 3!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Michelle, ound:
I'm already having a hard time choosing ONE! I am absolutely not able to get both. But that doesn't mean MHS hasn't affected me yet, I'm just staying under cover :behindsofa: until the first Hav will convince my DH we need another one!


----------



## Amy R.

*Team Creme!*

Maryam, I am partial to creme puppies, and I picked Biscuit because he was the calmer of the two male creams in his litter. His personality has been consistent all the way through to one year. He's a lover boy.

But I do think Pablo is darling and I just love his little face. So I'm not much help afterall !!!! What a dilemma, but when the time comes I just know you'll make the right decision for YOU. In the meantime, here are some Team Creme shots of Biscuit, around 12-16 wks.


----------



## Amy R.

All of the puppy pictures are so cute that everyone is posting that I am swooning, by the way. What a super-fun thread!


----------



## casperkeep

They are soo sweet and precious little teddy bears!!!!! I think you will be happy with either one...jus think half way there to get your puppy...that wasn't so long now was it...........


----------



## Laurief

What precious pups!! I too love my cream pup although she was black at birth - I think they called is Sable, and after a few haircuts, she was white/cream.


----------



## ivyagogo

I haven't been to this thread in a while. My goodnes, Pablo is so adorable. You are so lucky to be taking him home.


----------



## maryam187

OK Team Cream,
you guys do a great job with those darn cute pics! I DO prefer Pablo, BUT I'm too realistic to just choose 'color' and forget about the personality! I trust my destiny&Breeder and will just wait a few more weeks and then decide!
So keep up the good work and post hoto: hoto: hoto:
So now we have a Cream- and a Parti-Team? ound:

Megan, 
we are pretty much half way through and thanks to you guys, it's been more fun then I expected! But it still wasn't/isn't easy at all. At least I can count the days now, cause it's less then a month! 30 days to go, yuhu!


----------



## maryam187

Oh and Kara,
I don't plan on showing, but will probably do agility, time will tell.


----------



## Laurief

maryam - silly question? Do you even know what"kind of personality" you want? I Picked all three of mine without having any idea what their personalities were. My three all have differend personalities and I love each one to death because of their individuality and have learned to love Logan's enthusiasm, Lexi's gentle nature, and Lily's alpha big girl behavior! I think if you want the black & white guy - you will get his personality, whatever it is. Like kids, they each are born with a different one. 
Just go for the baby boy you want.

Ok OK I know that you all dont agree with me - but if you are not planning on showing, or therapy , or agility, and looking for a pet, I just truely believe this.


----------



## maryam187

Laurie,
I guess the personality I'm looking for is: non-barking (talking about annoying barking!), laid-back, silly, agile, alert and *cuddly*. Since this is my first and only dog for a while, I really would like him to be at least a cuddler, cause that's the reason why I decided to get a small breed. It would break my heart if he'd constantly try to get off of my lap.
Now if I had more dogs like you, I'd definitely appreciate their different personalities!
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, that makes perfect sense to me. I just wasnt sure you even had an idea as to what kind of personality you wanted. The barking is a training issue, so if you start them off training them to not bark, you are fine. I would think that these guys are old enough for the breeder to give you some kind of idea, has she said anything yet?
Laurie


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ I'm so glad I'm not in your shoes... What a tough decision. They are both so adorable. But, as you're well aware, looks aren't everything! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

My three boys are my shadow, they go from room to room with me..and they all three have different personalities..My lab is also follows me everywhere I go. Dogs are pack animals and it's their nature to stay close to their pack.


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ Jan did the Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test on the Keeper Litter when they were 7 wks. old (I think that's the age). It rates eleven different areas and gives you a really good idea of the pup's personality. Tori came out w/mostly 3's, and from what I see in her so far, that description is pretty right on.

If your breeder is unfamiliar w/it, she can get it at: http://www.volhard.com/puppy/pat.htm


----------



## irnfit

Do you have to choose before you actually get to see it? With Kodi I had a choice of pups and he chose us. With Shelby I also had a choice. They all were the same colors so that wasn't a problem. When I spoke to the breeder, she explained that Shelby was not a laid back pup. She was the one I chose. Kodi was playful, but more laid back. She was a rascal from the minute we got her.


----------



## maryam187

Well she said that Pablo seems to 'over react to some things' (whatever that might mean), but she feels it's getting better already and she's working on it. Of course she can't guarantee it'll disappear and said 'it could be a problem'. Sancho is apparently very passive so far (I think it reflects in the pics). She says it's too early to really tell 'who' they are and would like to wait until 6-7 weeks of age. 
I respect her knowledge and she knows the type of dog I'm looking for. I decided not to bother myself with Pablo's 'hyper reactivity' until in 2 weeks, where it might not be as apparent anymore. I'm very glad that she absolutely knows what she's doing and works a lot with the pups. Plus she doesn't put any pressure on me and gives me time to wait until their personalities develop more. She would never give Pablo to someone else in the meanwhile so no fear there.
It sure is a long wait and I feel I'm stuck in a dilemma sometimes, but when I think about it: BOTH pups are adorable and I'm convinced I'll end up with the perfect match!


----------



## irnfit

Mine aren't cuddlers unless *they* want to cuddle. Then they will just jump in your lap without any warning and give a few kisses. When they've had enough, they jump off and go to their favorite spot. I think it is more of a reassurance that you are still there.

At Laurie's playdate, Kodi was the one in my lap and that is because he is the more passive and standoffish one of the two. He feels safe in a crowd whenhe is in my lap.


----------



## maryam187

They're 4 weeks and 3 days old today. She wants to wait til 6-7 weeks, when she'll do all those tests with them. BTW, Leslie, thanks for that website! I'm sure she does something similar if not the same!


----------



## Amy R.

Yep, it's like Team Aniston and Team Jolie! Just having fun with ya, Maryam, I really do like Pablo too. I think I prefer his little face (so far in the pix). Oh jeez, I'm no help at all. A classic Gemini, never give me a choice!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara is giving you great advice re temperament, Maryam. Will you have a chance to observe the pups in person before you decide? I think an hour of observation will tell the tale (tail? lol) Sorry, I've forgotten the logistics of your situation. Or must you decide first and then pick him up? 

Laurie makes good points about just taking the whole dog, kinda like having a child. If you LOVE Pablo, then he's the one for you. . . Like I said I"m a Gemini and see every side, and am no help at all!  But it's a delicious dilemma!


----------



## Paige

Maryam, I have three boys...Preston will climb in your lap, lay his head on you and let you love on him as much as you want. 

Nigel is a attention hog, and runs to you when he sees someone else getting attention..he loves to sit in your lap.

They all want to be on the couch with us when we are watching Tv. Reece likes to lay on the couch that my hubby's on, I guess he thinks my couch is too full.

They also like to lay on the floor in front of us, I don't have carpet and they like the cold floor.

Both Preston and Nigel will climb in anyone's lap that is sitting on the floor.
Reece will roll over for a belly rub or come in for kisses.

They like everyone, and so far every dog they have met...Socializing them is key.

Reece is our kisser, he loves belly rubs and is always at my feet...he will come up to me and nudge me with his nose, so I know he is there...He's not much on lap sitting, but will happily sit next to you on the couch, and is always laying at my feet.

My males are not barkers, I think that is something to be taken care of in the beginning, if you don't want that..don't let it start.

If you want the boy go for it, all three of mine have their own personality, and I love them for it...with correct training and socialization, I can't imagine there could be a bad havanese....They are such great dogs.


----------



## maryam187

I truly appreciate your ladies' input! But somehow my dilemma seems to get worse with every comment...hmmm...I think I just wait and keep praying for Pablo to turn out to be the one, I have a feeling there...
Kara, FYI: I do NOT want a marking, barking, chewing, biting dog! God forbid!!!


----------



## maryam187

> with correct training and socialization, I can't imagine there could be a bad havanese....They are such great dogs.


Paige, that's exactly my point! My Breeder is breeding for 12 years now and really is knowledgeable. She socializes them a lot, they grow up in the kitchen, people/kids visit often, they got brushed since week 2, they start getting outside, etc.
I'm an absolute control freak, but I feel that in this case, I need to let go and let my destiny and Breeder help me make the final decision. She knows I prefer Pablo, but she also knows what I'm looking for in a dog.


----------



## marjrc

Wow! Gone a week and there are 17 more pages of posts in this thread! lol 

LOVE the new pics of the boys, Maryam. Oh my, what adorable little guys!!! I dont' think we are helping one bit with all our opinions. I think we're helping you go totally insane!!! LOL We can be sooooooo bad about these little Hav puppies. sigh....... and yes, I'd love another one, though it's only because of seeing such adorable pics. lol All this temptation is killing me!! lol

Paige, my boys are cuddly too and love to be with us. Ricky more than Sammy NEEDS to be in our laps when we sit on the floor and needs to be right close by at almost all times. It's not an insecure, whiney need, it's a close companion, truly loving type of need he has. I love it! Sammy took a while to comfortably lay on his back so we could rub his belly, but he does it often now and is more laid back than in the first weeks/months that we had him. I often wonder how if/how he'd be different if we'd had him as a young pup instead of at 7.5 months, though we have NO regrets whatsoever. The timing, his age and his personality were perfect for us when the time came. I'm just curious. 

I think they all have their own personality, regardless of sex, color or age. It just is! Maryam, you will most certainly get the perfect pup for YOU and you will have many years of enjoyment (o.k. and maybe some hair-pulling! lol). 

As to bets of how many posts you'll have by the time your boy comes home, I'd say it will be quite close to 1000. Go for it!! lol


----------



## maryam187

> As to bets of how many posts you'll have by the time your boy comes home, I'd say it will be quite close to 1000. Go for it!! lol


Yeah, Marj! 
So glad you're back and dug your way through my amusing thread! I'm starting to believe you ladies are trying to get me to reply to your passionate posts so often, so you can win your bet!

That's why, I better start studying now, it's already past noon :jaw:


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Oh and Kara,
> I don't plan on showing, but will probably do agility, time will tell.


Maryam, if you have thoughts of agility I would consider a more active one. I have one of each, Monte the cuddler and Riley the maniac. After starting to train in agility my third will be the maniac again. Monte will be great in obedience but does not have the drive Riley does, they both want to please me the same but Riley does do it with more energy.


----------



## maryam187

OK, Leeann, your comment does help! 
I prefer a snuggle bug and am fine with just obedience. I would probably do agility if he turns out to also be energetic and needs some challenge. Why don't you just give me Monte and solve my dilemma??? Cause having Monte-snuggle-buggle would help me care less about a maniac dog... :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

What I need to do is send you Riley for a week so you can realize how much work he is and then have you make your decision.

You can still do agility with a snuggler, I just love Riley’s wild ambition LOL


----------



## Paige

Thumperlove said:


> I wouldn't say there are "bad" havanese, but there are some that are definately "more challenging" in regard to training and less companion-like (more loner types). You've built a strong pack...but I really do think when you just have one dog it changes the dynamics a bit, whereas...with multiple dogs, they place themselves in the pack (at whatever level) and "compete" for your attention.
> 
> But with a single dog.....they are a little more..ehh...what's the word I'm looking for? LOL They don't have to "compete" for any attention.
> 
> When are you getting #4? teehee..that'll stir things up,ehh?
> 
> Kara


I don't know...This is the first time in my life that I have had more than one dog...I was always a one dog girl.

I have always made sure that any dog I have had understands that it is last in the pack after the humans. I have taught my daughters and hubby the rules with the dogs and all the dogs mind everyone in the house...I am the one who takes care of the dogs, so they do follow me and love me more...but they get excited when my girls and husband come home.

They always go and visit my girls throughout the day for belly rubs and kisses:kiss:

I actually think that it makes it easier to own more than one dog...I think they are more comfortable to be around their own kind...someone they can totally relate to...someone who speaks their own language.

I have to say I always thought it would be harder and alot more work..
It is more costly.

I know Axl was thrilled with each one I brought home.

And what are you talking about I already have 4 dogs.


----------



## Paige

Thumperlove said:


> Oh, I didn't forget about Axl, but isn't she Preston's girlfriend? Dontcha need more girls to even the playing field out?? LOL..I shoulda said 4th Hav! My bad.
> 
> Paige, you are like my "role model" for running a pack! You do it so well. I am impressed with FOUR dogs and you don't even breed! lol (I know you get tired of hearing that, but its not very common for a non breeder ) I don't think just "anyone" can have multiple dogs, unless they are as knowledgeable and motivated to keep the pack order, etc. Having your family understand training is probably key, I'd assume. Atleast in making it "quicker" (the training)
> 
> I bet it is more costly! lol.
> 
> Kara


I did even out the pack, it was 4 girls to one boy, 5 girls if you count snowball(guinea pig) Me, my two daughters and Axl and hubby the only boy... So now it's 4 girls and 4 boys.

Thanks for the compliment, but it does take the whole family being on the same page for things to run smoothly.

Axl may get jealous if she had to share her boys with another womenound:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Maryam ~ If you want a cuddler - possibly the breeder could begin holding Pablo a little more than usual to begin training him in that manner. If he learns young that this is just part of life with the human pack. Just a thought.

When we were deciding - we opted for both personalities in one. My daughter needs the cuddley dog (that she can torture by putting doll clothes on it) and my son needed a dog to play with (you know the ADD kind). Really my kids ARE great!!!  Gracie ended up loving my daughter to death - held her constantly without wanting down and licked her so much. She was definitely has that cuddley personality, and loved anyone who held her. Also, she apparently plays a little more wild than the other 2 pups in her litter. We didn't experience that side of her because we weren't there for 24 hours!! Besides my daughter wouldn't put her down - when she did . . . Gracie just stayed right next to her without moving. I'm guessing my daughter will be the "Alpha" in our family. Not sure I like that idea though.  That should be ME, don't you think??!!! LOL

Karen


----------



## maryam187

> If you want a cuddler - possibly the breeder could begin holding Pablo a little more than usual to begin training him in that manner. If he learns young that this is just part of life with the human pack. Just a thought.


Thanks Karen, I just emailed her about that idea!


----------



## maryam187

1. They both love Paco (the stuffed puppy we sent) and their mommy treats it like a 3rd real puppy, how cute is that???
2. Pablo's 'over-reaction' consisted of screaming when someone touched his head/neck or picked him up, but she's working on that and can now hold him up&on his back and touch him all over, cut his nails and he doesn't mind it.
3. Sancho, the so far passive one, turns out to develop some stinker attitude while she was cutting his nails, the cutie pie.
4. So unless there's a BIG problem (which is VERY unlikely) we will get PABLO!!! She's having a few people calling her already, cause they all want Pablo!
5. They love to cuddle, just like their daddy, mommy likes it too, but leaves after a while.
6. I'm so relieved he doesn't have any of the weird things Kara listed earlier!


> I mean...if if Pablo is a hellion and rebellious...and "over-reacts" and a total drama king, he is so cute...Maryam wont' even get MAD if he marks all over her house, eats her furniture and runs around like a madman, right? he could even bite at her when she picked him up, and ehh..how can you get mad at that face? haha.


----------



## Paige

maryam187 said:


> 1. They both love Paco (the stuffed puppy we sent) and their mommy treats it like a 3rd real puppy, how cute is that???
> 2. Pablo's 'over-reaction' consisted of screaming when someone touched his head/neck or picked him up, but she's working on that and can now hold him up&on his back and touch him all over, cut his nails and he doesn't mind it.
> 3. Sancho, the so far passive one, turns out to develop some stinker attitude while she was cutting his nails, the cutie pie.
> 4. So unless there's a BIG problem (which is VERY unlikely) we will get PABLO!!! She's having a few people calling her already, cause they all want Pablo!
> 5. They love to cuddle, just like their daddy, mommy likes it too, but leaves after a while.
> 6. I'm so relieved he doesn't have any of the weird things Kara listed earlier!


That sounds like great news for you!!!

Don't worry none of my three boys have ever done any of those things. Okay, they do run around like a madmen, In the havanese world it's called "Run Like Hell" and they all do it, male or female..It's hillarious to watch.


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, I am with Paige on this. None of mine were crazy nuts!! They all have been just wonderful pups, who play like pups play, and sleep like ouops sleep.


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
 you almost make it sound like I made a bad decision, cause you prefer Sancho. But I am VERY HAPPY that Pablo turns out to be the one I've been praying for! Even before he was born I told my Breeder I want him to look like the dog below (Pablo's the 1st one!). And I feel blessed that Pablo seems to be that little man's twin brother AND has the personality WE like.
I absolutely love Gucci Mucci and am sure she's the perfect match for you, but that doesn't mean she'd be the perfect match for us, despite her undiscussably divine personality...
*Sorry, if I sound offensive, I swear I don't mean to, Kara!!!*


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Forgive me if I sounded funny, sometimes it is hard to "write", or I should say "articulate" myself with writing in an accurate sense, that leave so much open to "perception" without being able to decipher meaning using tone, facial expressions and other body language, etc.
> 
> Kara


This should be posted someplace that all can see, I am the worst at typing... 
Hubby said if I could attach a phone to the forum everyone would be in big trouble.

Congrats Maryam on Pablo


----------



## maryam187

> Forgive me if I sounded funny, sometimes it is hard to "write", or I should say "articulate" myself with writing in an accurate sense, that leave so much open to "perception" without being able to decipher meaning using tone, facial expressions and other body language, etc.


OK, that's also what I meant by I didn't mean to sound offensive, imagine English is your 4th language and you try to articulate yourself adequately in a forum ound:



> I guess maybe you were miffed at my comment about Sancho's parents coming on the forum? That has nothing to do with Pablo. I think Pablo is stunning! Just that I sorta feel attached to both of them having watched then grow since day one, That's all. It would be cool, dontcha think?


No, no, no, I'd LOVE someone from the forum to have Sancho! I even pm-ed Eileen about him, cause my Breeder would be in her 300-400 miles range (to be exact 398 miles, hahaha).

No hard feelings here, I SWEAR!!! :hug:
I guess, I'm just a little whiny (sp?) due to my homesickness, rain, exam and the loooooooooong Pablo wait (29 days to go... :ranger: )


----------



## irnfit

Now that I know you are getting Pablito, I don't think I can wait 29 days to see more pictures of him. He is so adorable.


----------



## maryam187

> The only thing that comes close to it, is pregnancy!


Your word in God's ears as German's say! My SIL is pregnant and the baby's due end of March! I'm so glad I can focus on Pablo's wait, that makes me suffer less for the much longer baby wait! I always say, I hope I found out that I'm pregnant in the 7 or 8th month :baby:


----------



## maryam187

I don't even DARE saying where I got it from, cause I don't want to start another bad-vibe-breeder-fight-thread in my amusing 'Please don't faint'-thread! So maybe now you can guess, where I got it from


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your puppy Maryam!It doesn't matter,and shouldn't matter to "us" which puppy you pick--they are both cute.Get whichever puppy you are most comfortable with.

I think Kara must of been razzing you--as I don't think she has experience with a male hav to compare to.......boy havs can and are just as loving as the girls I'm sure...though I only have experience with a male.I know mine isn't a hell-yin or doesn't chew up stuff......it is what YOU let them get away with really!eace:


----------



## maryam187

Julie,
me too I'm convinced that it's the personality and family traits that matter much more than the gender. I think Kara is just very much in love with her precious girl and wants everyone to have a Gucci experience, LOL, believing it has mostly to do with her gender.


----------



## Julie

Maryam,
I'm think both pups are adorable.....you really can't go wrong.:becky:


----------



## irnfit

Yes, please don't feel pressured by what we think. I am sure if there was a sable or chocolate in the mix, we would be trying to convince you to get them. :biggrin1: They are both adorable.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh gosh, Maryam, Pablo is precious. I love that new picture. How could you resist? Congratulations on making your decision. NOT thanks to us, LOL. We're well-meaning very besotted Hav mamas, I think maybe we just added to the confusion!!??
So now you can just relax and enjoy the countdown and getting his "layette". I am very happy with my boy Hav, and he has never marked, humped, or chewed , and is my lover boy. :hug: :angel:


----------



## Missy

Phew, you can relax now (of course I was always rooting for Pablo LOL) He is just the cutest- and looks remarkably like that dog from an un-named source you posted. I can 2nd Amy in that I love my boys, they are not aggresive, have not marked anywhere but outside -- they are very sweet and affectionate
but they are chewers but I don't think the males have a monopoly on that. 

yeah, more pictures please!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Congrats, Maryam!!

I knew you were going to get Pablo from the beginning. You just had your heart set on him. We DID have a great time razzing you about it with our "White Side". Pablo is a beautiful puppy!! You are going to love him to death. I'm sure you will work with him like crazy on any issue that may come up. No puppy will ever come out perfectly the way you want without some training. Don't you feel some sense of relief now that you've made your choice? Please send more pictures!!

I also think Sancho is adorable!! His new owners should feel nothing but pride as well. I really hope she joins us.

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Karen, Missy, Amy and Michele!
I absolutely DO feel relieved! I would love to send you guys more pictures, but I don't have any other than the ones I posted already...let's see if I can convince her to send me some pics of the pups and their new friend Paco, that would be nice!
Thank you Ladies for sharing my excitement! Yuhuuu, I will buy all the necessities this WE and my DH has a scared look on his face already ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Congratulations, Maryam! Pablo is going to be a great dog, I just know it! His picture seems to have that little "cockiness" about him. Maddie is a confident, cocky dog, and she is a joy. She loves obedience, agility, other dogs, people, etc. She's also a love. You will have so much fun with Pablo!


----------



## Sissygirl

Pablo is gorgeous! I know you will be very happy with him!


----------



## ama0722

Congrats and you gotta go with what you think! Once you fall head over heels, it is very hard to make another choice... Unless, your second choice is to come home with two puppies!

I am also the same way with girls. That is all I have had myself. Yes, my maltese puts the B in.... but that is why I love her - she is a fiesty little monster and thank goodness she is white and 4.5lbs! 

I tell everyone about Dora and those who meet her say she is the odd ball. She is the most sweetest loving dog ever. She is very obedient, loyal, fun, and listens like a dream. I was just talking to the performance list about my thoughts on a new puppy and everyone says get a boy. It isn't just them, I realize the 10 top obedience dogs of 2006- 9/10 are boys  So I am thinking there is going to have to be a boy puppy to join my girls. But I don't think there is going to be a sweeter Dog than my Dora 


Keep us posted and I still think if you can get a chance, meet them in person!
Amanda


----------



## sky

:whoo: Hooray for Pablo!!!! I love b & w dawgs!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Michele wrote: _"Yes, please don't feel pressured by what we think. I am sure if there was a sable or chocolate in the mix, we would be trying to convince you to get them. "_

*** Or, Lord forbid, a RED ! LMBO

Amanda, your Dora is a gem. I don't know if you'll find another quite as sweet and eager as she, but we'll all be thrilled for you once the decision to shop around is made!! Keeping fingers crossed for ya......


----------



## maryam187

Yeah, Amanda, how about Sancho??? hehe...I'm really trying to 'sell' him to a forum member (without my Breeder's knowledge BTW, haha)!


----------



## Brady's mom

Pablo is adorable. Thanks for letting us try to get you over to the "white side".ound: It gave me an excuse to post pictures of my little guy. Any excuse to show off Brady. Everyone of these dogs is spectacular and I am sure that you can't go wrong no matter what. We all have out opinions of what we like best, and to be honest, mine changes daily. Today I love sable:biggrin1:. (My breeder has a sable pup right now I am in love with. No I am not getting a puppy.) Anyway, please keep showing us pictures and congrats on your decision. He truly is adorable. 

By the way, I have never had a girl dog and both my husband and I are so in love with Brady. I don't think we realized just how much we would both fall for him. He is not much of a lap dog, but he does spoon with my husband in bed nightly and is very loving. He is all boy in that he loves playing, fetching, running and getting dirty. All of these guys have such different personalities. I don't think male or female really matters.


----------



## maryam187

> It gave me an excuse to post pictures of my little guy. Any excuse to show off Brady.


Karen,
I loved seeing all the cute pics in the Cream/White vs. Black&White competition! Now that the color decision has been made, we just have to come up with a new competition like: 
whose dog had the tallest legs at 6 weeks or which dog posed best for pics at 5 weeks or some other crazy reason to make you guys post more cute pics of your lovely dogs!


----------



## Missy

Maryam, how 'bout the cutest pout at 6 weeks. that's my Jassy


----------



## maryam187

:cheer2:
Great idea Missy!!! Love that fluffy 6-week-old Jassy! I'm just a lil sleepy still I guess and just remembered that Pablo&Sancho are only turning 5 weeks on Monday. I'll have to wait another 10 days or so to participate -sigh-


----------



## Missy

oh no--- Maryam, we can do the best "tail" at 5 wks... or you pick the topic based on the pictures you have- we don't care we just want MORE Pictures.... I don't have any 5 wk picts so I will have to sit that one out.


----------



## maryam187

Hmmm, but please let's do your theme for week 6, OK? Looking at the brothers' tails I think you have another great 5-week-competition-theme idea!!! So let's wait and see what the next pics show...


----------



## ama0722

Sigh.... I know I have to get more settled in and get a better training schedule going again for Dora. We have been beach bums a little too long and hope to start getting back to competitive training early Nov. I am really thinking ideally, May or so  And I am not going to pick on color but I really need something other than white so Dora isn't thought of as the over sized maltese... poor girl is going to become anorexic!

5 weeks will fly by 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

*5 weeks old!*

Thought y'all might want to start your week with some up-to-date pics! :biggrin1: 
Pablo really seems to like the camera, which is good for all of us (Me, DH and YOU)! BTW, the stuffed dog is Paco, which we sent and they love. My Breeder says, he's acting perfectly normal now and has started to come when called. How cute that must be to have a babyish puppy running toward you :baby: *sigh* Hope he'll still be babyish in 27 days :suspicious:

Missy and everybody else, 
how about a 'bootilicious'-contest? *Which puppy has the nicest bootie?* Feel free to post your puppies' butts as well as your own ound:
Please forgive Pablo that his bootilicious butt has left over litter on it ound:


----------



## Lina

Pablo look SOOO cute! I love all the puppy pics! I must look around for some puppy tush pictures of Kubrick... we'll see if I have any. Regardless, I think Pablo's tush is probably one of the cutest I have seen!


----------



## ama0722

He is very adorable! Congrats- I don't know how you aren't driving there for a visit?! Just study with some books on tape on the way!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Lina and Amanda,
I'd love to go visit, but besides the fact that I'm studying with DVDs, my DH barely has any free WEs and we only have one car. I wouldn't drive that long drive by myself anyway! I waited 20 years, I'll hopefully make it through the last 27 days too...it's tough but I'm more than busy with my exam-prep, believe me!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gost Maryam, Pablo is SO adorable. He looks like my Lexi did- you are just going LOVE love LOVE him!!!!


----------



## Carol

OMG Maryam! Pablo rocks!!! I love his puppy butt!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Maryam he is getting cuter and cuter every day and what a butt...


----------



## Paige

He just gets cuter everyday!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam, 

he is a doll..............so cute!


----------



## casperkeep

ound: What a cutie that Pablo is......he has a cute little tushie as well!!! I will have to look and see if I have any bootie pictures of my Jillee!!!! I was wondering when we would get more pictures!!!!!! Keep studing Maryam that will keep you busy!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

He gets cuter and cuter with every pictrure!!


----------



## Missy

OH MARYAM, he is too cute for words.... and that Butt!!!!


----------



## irnfit

OMG, he looks like a bundle of fun. Can't wait - 27 days and counting.


----------



## marbenv

Just wait till you have to start doing butt baths on that cute little tushie!LOL

But it's soooo worth it! He is a doll! He'll still be plenty "puppy" in 27 days--you have so much to look forward to.

Marsha


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh what cute pix!!! He looks like he could be a twin brother of Austin!!!!! Except Austin has the white bootie!

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## maryam187

I love Austin's bootie, especially with his black beauty spot, hehe!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh Maryam, that new picture is so cute of Pablo. He looks like such a little scamp! I love him looking over his shoulder. 
Love Austin's bootie shot, how cute is that.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Ladies for your very nice comments! 
I'd love to see some more furry tushes, so look through those puppy-pics you got and post please!


----------



## ama0722

Austin has a lot more white than you realize. Has the black parts of his coat just grown longer so the white covers it or has he had ticking that just brings out more black?

Amanda


----------



## kimoh

Dilly's sweet cheeks! kim


----------



## Lina

Oh, Dilly has the cutest tush! I love that splash of brown on her butt. LOL.


----------



## maryam187

I second Lina's comment: *Dilly has the sweetest tush!* What a lovely butt and those wonderful markings, WOW!


----------



## Lina

This is the best tush picture I have of Kubrick. It's not even half as cute as the others posted (plus he's quite a bit older in the pic), but I thought I could contribute.


----------



## maryam187

Hehe, I love Kubrick! It's hard to tell at first whether it's his front or back! He's such a beautifully colored furbaby!


----------



## Olliesmom

You are 100% correct - the black on top has grown over the white so he looks more black....but all the white is still there....here are a couple of pix that show all the black now...he is only 10 months tomorrow so he hasn't had a coat change ...yet!


----------



## maryam187

Awww. love the 2nd pic, what beautiful markings!


----------



## Laurief

What a cute tushie Tilly has!! YOu could call her that! Tushie Tilly!!


----------



## ama0722

Catherine,
I really like the way it looks where it water falls over the white! I was thinking I don't really want a totally white dog next but that makes me think you might not have white if you have enough black! Dora has a lot more of her dark hair growing out again and it falls over the white too. She is also getting this gorgeous butterscotch color that I hope she keeps getting more of!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

I love all the tush shots, Riley & Monte would like me submit these shots. Please ignore all the nose art on the window.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - I cannot believe I now have a name for all the art on my windows!! That is such a great name for what I always called snot marks!! Cute tushies!!


----------



## maryam187

Leeann,
what great booties your 2 'artists' have! I'm not even gonna comment on HOW MUCH I'm in love with that Monte...Riley's colors are gorgeous, is the sable (?) coming out more or have I just not noticed it before???


----------



## Lina

Leeann, how cute is that? I love Monte's tush... Kubrick also has a line of silver/cream going up onto his tail from his tush. It's so cute!


----------



## Leeann

Thank you guys, this is what they do everynight waiting for DH to come home.

Good eye Mayam yes Riley is starting to darken up again, I took this picture tonight of him playing with DH. You can actually see his mask coming back, I'm not sure how dark it will end up but is so much fun to watch him change.


----------



## irnfit

Leeann, he is so much like Kodi, especially that wavy white chest. Kodi's is just like that.
Kodi has gotten a lot of his color back, too. I noticed that his tail is starting to get a little redder, also.


----------



## Lina

Riley really does have a mask! How cute!


----------



## maryam187

Wow, great picture Leeann! Looks like Riley is smiling for you!


----------



## Missy

Leeann what a great shot---- and I love, LOVE the term nose art!!!! we have a lot of that too. LOL-- I love how Riley is changing again. how fun.


----------



## irnfit

Was Riley's hair braided? Does it stay back naturally?


----------



## Leeann

Michele I wish his hair would stay back like that, his face would stay cleaner longer thats for shure lol. Kodi reminds me a lot of Ry in the pictures you post.

Got to love all that nose art, you should see the great masterpiece they have done in my truck, I always seem to forget to clean it.


----------



## ivyagogo

I have to say that Pablo is the cutest darned thing I've ever seen. Maryam you must be simply freaking out waiting for him to come home.


----------



## maryam187

> Maryam you must be simply freaking out waiting for him to come home.


Ivy,
I couldn't have said it better myself! I'm expecting the big petedge load tomorrow, little by little the pieces of the puzzle are coming together!
BTW, I LOVE your new avatar, Gryff is getting cuter everyday! LOVE those ears!!!


----------



## irnfit

Ivy, Gryff's new picture is adoable. Do you have a lot of fall color upstate? We don't have any down here yet.


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the tushies!!!!! Leeann, Monte's tail looks like Sammy's. Sammy has a tush that is so skunklike, too funny. AND he's a stinker to boot, so it's perfect. lol

Maryam, I just adore that pic of Pablo giving us a sexy look over his right shoulder. What charm!


----------



## Leeann

Yes Marj Sammy sure does look like Monte from behind LOL. Does Sammy have a reddish tint to his coat? Monte does and it seems like it is getting redder latley.


----------



## maryam187

Wow, Marj! I really thought it was Monte for a second. Love the skunk-butts!


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> You are 100% correct - the black on top has grown over the white so he looks more black....but all the white is still there....here are a couple of pix that show all the black now...he is only 10 months tomorrow so he hasn't had a coat change ...yet!


It looks like Austin got Bandit's Belton gene. I love the coat! :hug::kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese

lbkar said:


> I love all the tush shots, Riley & Monte would like me submit these shots. Please ignore all the nose art on the window.


LOL nose art. I like that name for it! Cute butts too!


----------



## JASHavanese

The hiney shots are too cute. I dug around on the computer for some I've taken but don't have many 
This is Austin with his Mommy Bandit


----------



## JASHavanese

Here's MyKee's hiney but it's a couple weeks old and his fur is longer.


----------



## maryam187

Jan, those are LOVELY tushes! It's really AMAZING how Austin and his mommy look alike, wow!


----------



## marjrc

lbkar said:


> Yes Marj Sammy sure does look like Monte from behind LOL. Does Sammy have a reddish tint to his coat? Monte does and it seems like it is getting redder latley.


No, I don't see any red in Sammy, but I think black coats get a red tint from the sun. I do see a few highlights, but don't think it's permanent. I will see if there are any changes this coming winter.

Ricky has a whole bunch of lone white hairs scattered throughout his thick, black coat, but I'm not sure if they'll change his look. We shall see!


----------



## Missy

Not the best boot shot-- but come now, who actually tries to shoot the booty? (well now I will) here is Jas as a puppy with his cute little tush. Cash's booty was too big--- LOL-- I have to figure out how to make the picture smaller. Awww, look at how much color he had!!!


----------



## Laurief

I had not intention to post on here - as I dont normally have tushie pictures, but.. Here are a few tushie pics from the playdate - Now Bella's tushi was of great interest to many!!!


----------



## maryam187

> Now Bella's tushi was of great interest to many!!!


ound: ound: ound:
I guess it's because she's so petite and that makes the guys go umm, hehe.
Thanks Laurie for so many cute booties in just a few pics, wow!


----------



## maryam187

Missy, what a cute tush-profile shot of Jas, he really had some color. Maybe it'll come back?


----------



## casperkeep

*But sniffin!!!!*

That would be my Jillee smellin one of her littermates booty.....I am looking for some of Jillee's booty pictures. I think I have one with three of them sitting on there booty's that I think is cute!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Jillee is the one on the left side.....with her tongue hangin out a little bit.....i thought that this picture was cute.....


----------



## Poornima

*Tush*

Dilly has really a cute tush! Benji too has one sweet tush and I hope I can get one good picture to post. But I like him standing too. He looks like a polar bear. He LOVES bacon and my DH feeds a small piece at our breakfast time. It's their special thing and Benji waits for it eagerly


----------



## Havtahava

Sheesh! I had to go back three pages to find the newest pictures of Pablo! :laugh:

Are we supposed to add a rear end photo if we have any? I'm not sure if I have many of those, but I know I have Martha's rear from when she was younger.


----------



## Paige

Here's Nigel's little tushy the day I brought him home


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, look at Jillee, Benji and Martha. What cuties!



> Are we supposed to add a rear end photo if we have any?


Yes, Kimberly. After we had a spontaneous competition about cream vs. partis, Missy&I decided to continue with other fun competitions depending on the pictures my Breeder provides. Since one of the latest pics incl. Pablo's cute target tush, I came up with the bootilicious contest ound:
It's really interesting, cause we mostly see everybody's dog's front and not the rear!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Sorry, i dont have any puppy tushy pics to show. I got my dogs when they were older. BUT i can show you tushy pics of Tripp before or after he gets a butt wash if you would like!!

I could take some of Jax but his rear looks funny now that he was shaved for his neuter & since he wont sit still to be brushed he has some mats behind his legs.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Oh Paige! Nigel is sooooo cute! I love it


----------



## maryam187

OK, Nigel definitely wins the 'Fluffiest, Puffiest' Puppy rear title, hehe, how sweet!
Shannon, 
I honestly don't think anyone here cares whether it's puppy or adult doggy butts, so feel free to post your funny pics!!!


----------



## Havtahava

OH! Nigel has the cutest little fluffy butt!


----------



## Missy

yup, Nigel gets my vote for best fluffy puppy butt!!!!


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Since one of the latest pics incl. Pablo's cute target tush, I came up with the bootilicious contest ound:
> It's really interesting, cause we mostly see everybody's dog's front and not the rear!


ound:ound: plus the fact that we are all being entertained while waiting for Pablo to come home.

Great bums everyone, I love them all.. hmmm I wonder what next week will bring when we get more Pablo pictures??


----------



## irnfit

Here's my butt contribution also from Laurie's playdate


----------



## maryam187

Man, Brady's got a pretty tight sporty butt!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady says thanks for the compliment. I was looking through all my pictures earlier and couldn't find any butt shots. Now I don't need to


----------



## maryam187

Hehe, you're welcome Karen!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I just LOVE all of these wonderful butt shots. The black/white puppies definitely have lots of color to show off - very cute!! They cover up so much!! I mean - I'm sure "cling-ons" will be very easy to see on Gracie!!! LOL!! Well, I don't have a great shot, but I must show off what I can. The butt shot is Gracie at 6 weeks. The other is her just this past Saturday (9 weeks). BTW - she will be coming home this Friday - 4 more days and now counting minutes!

Karen


----------



## Laurief

Gracie is coming home this week!!!! I bet you cant wait!


----------



## Missy

Gracie is adorable!!! 
Hey Maryam, where are the new pictures?


----------



## Paige

How exciting:whoo:.....She is adorable.


----------



## maryam187

Wow, Karen. Gracie has a very fluffy butt too! And you were right. she really does look sleepy on her latest picture  But what a pretty 'sleepy' beauty she is... :drama:
Karen, we're ALL counting the last days with you!!! You're almost there!!!
I'm expecting pictures very soon, they turned 6 weeks today. What a never-ending journey this is...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

OK, here is a butt shot of Jax just after playing in the mud & rain. Hope you enjoy! I know what you are thinking....cute tushy!! Dirty butt cute!


----------



## SMARTY

MUD, RAIN that would sound really good to me. All we are hearing on the news is Metro Atlanta is running out of water. Maybe some of your rain will flow south. (I am on a private well, we have had not problems to date).


----------



## ama0722

First, there are some very cute toushies!!! What a good idea for a photo thread 

Finding Dora butt photos is pretty hard! Maybe it is because I delete all the pics where she turns around right before the photo... Here is one from her this late summer wanting to herd the horses  Well she wanted to chase them at least!

Then a side butt... it is her trying to get to the window and showing me it is time for us to go outside and play!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

SMARTY said:


> MUD, RAIN that would sound really good to me. All we are hearing on the news is Metro Atlanta is running out of water. Maybe some of your rain will flow south. (I am on a private well, we have had not problems to date).


We have not had rain for months here & have been on severe water restrictions & cannot burn our trash either. So this rain was a welcome relief. We have a well also & its been ok for now. I have seen new reports about Atlanta. I pray you all get some relief.


----------



## maryam187

Amanda,
LOVE the Dora pics! The 2nd is hilarious, that look is too funny!


----------



## maryam187

Shannon,
what a cute wet butt. All I could think was: wow,.Jax is so much bigger than I remember!


----------



## Lina

How exciting for you that Gracie is coming home so soon, Karen! :whoo:

Shannon, I love Jax's dirty butt. Very cute. 

Amanda, I think Dora is adorable! Love both the pics (but especially the horse one, she really looks like she's ready to herd him, LOL).


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is a shot of Heidi's butt outside over the weekend. It was her first time in the grass....she loved it~!


----------



## maryam187

What a BEAUTIFUL picture, Katie!!! You need to post it ASAP in the October Challenge before Nov. starts!!! What a chubby little lady she is. Her tail looks like a stiff stick, very cute.


----------



## Lina

haha! She is so chubby but oh so cute! Can I have her?  LOL.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Oh Katie, Heidi is soooo cute!


----------



## juliav

Great butt shots everyone. :biggrin1:

Karen, Gracie is just adorable, I bet the days are just dragging by now that there are only 4 days left.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

maryam187 said:


> Shannon,
> what a cute wet butt. All I could think was: wow,.Jax is so much bigger than I remember!


Let me show you a pic from when i 1st got him(he was 11 weeks) & then the other is about 2 months later(end of Sept). I also got a cute picture of him laying with Tripp not too long ago. Jax is (almost) as big as Tripp now! And yes, his hair stays in his eyes just like that. I have to put them in a topknot.


----------



## maryam187

> Karen, Gracie is just adorable, I bet the days are just dragging by now that there are *only* 4 days left.


Julia, I'm sure that Karen (just like me) thinks it's *still* 4 days left. Sigh.


----------



## maryam187

Oh Shannon, 
I love how that darker ring circles around his muzzle, makes him look like a young man with a dark blond beard. Tripp&Jax could be color-twins.


----------



## Lina

Shannon, I had to really look at that pic to see that both Jax and Tripp were lying there! LOL. Jax is so big now! He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ Here's a good shot of Dora's backside from this weekend.

Also, here's Tori's cute little tushy.


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, look how pretty Dora's tail hair is 'flowing'!!!
Leslie, Tori is black as can be. That's crazy! She's also giving us the Hollywood-over-the-shoulder look like Pablo, love it.


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ Tori has about 20-30 white hairs on each back foot, other than that, you're right, she's black as tar :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

I think Leslie was previously a photographer for Sports Illustrated Swimsuit addition... a few clicks of the camera and she does amazing backside shots  

Lets just say Dora doesn't get her cute little butt from her mom!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

I love Dora's cute tush! And Tori is an absolute doll! She really does have the modeling gene in her.


----------



## marjrc

Leslie, that adorable 'over the shoulder' pic of Tori MUST be in the calender nominations thread!!!!!! It's adorable and you see Tori so very well, not just some black blob. I know of what I speak........ 

I can't help grinning seeing all the tushy pics. Oh my, Paige, Nigel wins hands down, I think. Mind you, there is Heidi there..... hmmmmm...... so many to enjoy! How cute!!


----------



## maryam187

*6 weeks old*

Here are the latest pics of Pablo. I can't wait any longer...17 days to, but only 2 days for Karen&Gracie! :cheer2:
Pablo the Dog whisperer, Pluto the favorite toy and Pablo the bunny.


----------



## ama0722

Very cute and boy had time flown by! Do they really live in the playpen <BG> Okay I can see why he is running from that turtle... I had to do a double take!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Pablo is getting cuter and cuter every day !!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Maryam,

He is way toooooo cute!

17 days - woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurief said:


> Pablo is getting cuter and cuter every day !!


I completely agree! I love that picture of him with Pluto. That is adorable!


----------



## Missy

I am in love with Pablo. can I have him? the photo with him with pluto is so adorable ! Oh Maryam, 17 more days.... I can't wait for you. he is perfect!


----------



## Lina

I love that pic of Pablo and Pluto! Awww so sweet!


----------



## maryam187

Since you like Pluto&Pablo that much, here's another one...


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ I love how he looks like he's giving Pluto a kiss in the 1st one. He is such a cutie!


----------



## juliav

I love the all the pictures Publo is absolutely adorable and his brother is so very cute. Does he have a home too?


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Ladies!
Julia, I don't know, I haven't ask anymore...are you interested???


----------



## juliav

I would love another fur baby, but with my three, DH has put a total and complete moratorium on new puppy. I just have to live vicariously through all your new babies.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Maryam - I Love the new pictures of Pablo. How adorable is he?!! I _know_ you are having a hard time waiting!! The next two weeks will be LONG for you, but it will be so worth it. Put a picture of him inside of his new kennel - he will feel like he is more real to your life then.

I am having such a hard time not buying EVERYTHING that is recommended here! Gracie comes home in 2 days - Yippee!!! The wait has been painful, as you can relate. One good thing - we are busy with Halloween activities this week for the kids to keep our minds a little distracted.

I'll be counting with you, Maryam - You can do it! I think everyone around believes I'm crazy being this excited about a D O G! But it's not just a D O G - it's Gracie!!! At least I have the forum that can relate - I think we are all nuts about our furbabies.
Karen


----------



## Laurief

Karen, you and Maryam are not crazy -that is exactly how we all felt while waiting for our babies!! I am so excited for you - when do you expect to pick up Gracie?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

We are picking her up Friday afternoon. I'm hoping the transition won't be too hard on her. I have everything she will probably need and MORE - thanks to all of you guys.  I LOVE all of the recommendations and opinions. But now I'll be full of more questions when she comes home. 

Maryam - we will have to start a new Q & A puppy thread when Pablo comes home.

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Karen,
you are perfectly normal! I'm the crazy one here, cause I was just thinking, that maybe Gracie and Pablo should get married! Wouldn't that be cute??? Pablo would wear his elegant tuxedo and Gracie will wear a beautiful gown, now who's the crazy one here? :laugh:


----------



## Leslie

Aaawww! Pablo and Gracie, betrothed :hug::kiss:


----------



## maryam187

*Pablo's&Gracie's Wedding Apparel*

Teeheehee...


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Where can I find a dress and veil that would fit her petite size? LOL!!

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Oh of course we'd have to wait til they get to meet each other and then wait til after teenager-hood. By then their outfits should fit. If not, maybe we can ask our talented Kara to help with a beautiful gown...


----------



## maryam187

It's unfortunate though that this wedding won't produce any children...sigh...


----------



## Leeann

havashadow said:


> Aaawww! Pablo and Gracie, betrothed :hug::kiss:


Ditto Aawwww so cute, What a great couple they will make.


----------



## Leeann

eaglehavanese said:


> We are picking her up Friday afternoon. I'm hoping the transition won't be too hard on her. I have everything she will probably need and MORE - thanks to all of you guys.  I LOVE all of the recommendations and opinions. But now I'll be full of more questions when she comes home.
> 
> Maryam - we will have to start a new Q & A puppy thread when Pablo comes home.
> 
> Karen


Oh Oh we are on the 48 hr count down :whoo: We will have to try and keep you really busy tomorrow, those last 24 hrs feel like forever but well worth it when you have your little one in your arms.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Ahh, your right. Gracie won't be having any pups either. But they sure would be cute together in those wedding costumes!! I love the ones you've already picked, Maryam! So, did Kara finish Gucci's costume? I would love to see it. Can you point me in the direction?

Leeann - 43 hours & 37 minutes!!! 

Karen


----------



## Lina

We're doing a countdown now? :whoo: Just warning you Karen, you will not be getting any sleep over the next couple of days in anticipation of getting little Gracie! Do you have everything you need? Don't forget to charge up the camera and leave plenty of memory space for pictures for us!!!


----------



## Laurief

:whoo: One day closer to Gracie!!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Oh my goodness, the tension! I can feel electricity in the air with this countdown and all the excitement! FUN!!! :whoo:

Great pics of Pablo!!! He's just toooooo cute. As to a wedding between Gracie and Pablo - you gals are nuts!! LOL Love it! :biggrin1:

I agree that it will be a good idea, Maryam, to post other threads or post onto threads that already exist when you have questions... or this thread will get so long no new members will be able to catch up! lol You'll see, hon. There are tons of advice and info already written and shared here. I'm sure you'll do just fine.

Karen, I am so excited for you!! :whoo::clap2::dance::dance:


----------



## maryam187

KAAAAREEEEN! How many HOURS??? I'm sooo excited for you! Now you can really count the hours and soon the minutes, how wonderful!!!



> I agree that it will be a good idea, Maryam, to post other threads or post onto threads that already exist when you have questions... or this thread will get so long no new members will be able to catch up! lol You'll see, hon. There are tons of advice and info already written and shared here. I'm sure you'll do just fine.


Marj, I planned on reading all the other helpful threads first if I have any questions. And if I don't find any answers, I'll make sure to start a new thread! This one is just dedicated to the looong weeks of waiting for Pablo...I'm so thankful it turned into such an entertaining thread! *Thank you Ladies!!!*


----------



## Gracie's Mom

28 hours and 15 minutes to go!! It's a bummer - my schedule is so tight (busy) pretty much until we leave to get her. I really want to spend my time thinking of her and preparing those things that even I can't think of right now. Last night, I was busy pulling off tags on her toys and little sweaters.  I still have 2 more chapters to read about puppies in a book about training, introducing rooms, helping kids and dogs get their role as to who is NOT the alpha, etc. Will I get it all done? I'm afraid I'm going to forget everything I've read. I just want it to go so smooth. I believe I'm prepared, but I'm starting to panic. Ahhhhhh!!!!! :Cry: But I'm so excited, too!! It's just a big ball of emotions right now. 

Please pray for me.  Maryam - I hope since you have had more time than I, that you are more calm. I thought 10 weeks was good, but now I'm questioning it. I think I'm prepared, but Halloween really made this last week so busy - busier than I was planning for. I'm just rambling now, so I better run. Sorry guys - this just an exciting moment for me. Yippee!! You all have been so supportive of me so far - Thank You!

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Karen,
it's true that I had more time to plan/prepare. But I feel like it led to more confusion and panic, cause I read about every little thing and found 25 different opinions on every single question I had, which was extremely confusing. I ended up telling myself, that as long as I'm a concerned puppy owner who is willing to keep eyes&mind open I should be OK. There are so many other people who don't educate themselves at all and manage to keep a happy/healthy dog, so why wouldn't we???
Don't worry about forgetting things you've already read about. The most important thing is, that you read it once and as you go along you'll know where to look for it. That's how we do in Medicine. You learn everything once and then will always go back and reread as you actually face specific problems!
28h and 9 min. now...


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Maryam - Your right - I just need to calm down. I've pretty much read 3 books, 2 specifically on Havanese. Plus so many threads on the forum - I can't possibly count!! I know it will just fit into place when she is here. I DO know where to find the answers now. I have a dog now - 13 year old Cairn Terrier. But she's just not a puppy anymore, and I can't remember everything we did with her. Besides, there are always things that we want to do differently - you change so much as you get a little older. Always room for improvement.

I can't wait to see the stream of pictures from Pablo in 15 days now?? He has the cutest little black butt!!  We will begin your official count down soon. I'm so excited for you. Do you have anything else to buy? The forum can really hurt the pocket book if your not careful, huh??

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Karen, only 27 h! Or better: 26h and 55min
The only things left to buy are food, mineral oil, washcloths and stain remover. And oh, I'll have to buy more treats I guess. I'll try and see if I can trick him by giving him carrots or the cereal Kix (low calories) that people recommended here. I also have Charlie Bear Liver treats in stock just in case...Honestly, he could come home now, especially because I think he looks big enough already!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Karen, Maryam is right. It had been many years since i had any pets. When i was 1st got Tripp & Dream(8 months ago) i was freaking out! I too read many books & websites, all with conflicting info. I made myself so nervous that i would make so many mistakes, that i almost backed out(and that was after i got there to pick them up!). But cooler heads prevailed(my DH) and he just told me to calm down & breath! And thank goodness for him because i could not imagine my life without them!

The thing that i love is that there is so much good(and bad) info out there, you just have to see what works for you & your furbaby. Maybe thru trial & error but at least you are trying to do whats best for them.

I just recently got my 3rd puppy & all is going great. Everything will be fine.


----------



## Lina

Karen, just take a deep breath. It's good to read conflicting information sometimes because it really forces you to just choose something. And I don't mean right now. I mean whenever Gracie will be doing whatever it is that you need to correct, the first thing you remember that you should do is usually the one you're most comfortable with. And that's really the best thing. Whatever is most comfortable for you and works best for Gracie is what's important.

I am so excited for you! You are going to be having way too much fun and getting lots of puppy kisses soon!!! :kiss:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Shannon & Maryam -

Thanks for your encouraging words. I know everything will turn out OK. I will use the forum for reference and ask any questions I can't find reference to.

Maryam - Where would I find those Liver Treats? There are so many Liver Treats. Are the ones you mentioned found in a regular pet store - ie PetsMart? Do I have to special order them? I have 3 different types of natural treats, but I don't have that one. 

25 hours & 18 minutes!!
Karen


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Karen I am sooo excited for you.....you will have a great weekend I am sure!!!! What time are you going to get Gracie tommorow???? Lots of pictures please!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Shannon ~How on earth do you keep track of 3? You really must be amazing. I'm sure they keep you busy and entertained. I'm fairly certain there is one more Havanese in our future - maybe a year out. They are all just too cute to resist!

Karen


----------



## casperkeep

Maryam Pablo is getting cuter and cuter with every picture!!!!! I can not wait for him to come home!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will be on cloud nine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This month he will be home with you!!!!!!!!! Wow it is going by somewhat fast...how is your studing going??


----------



## maryam187

Karen,
I found those treats on my FAVORITE website petedge.com, here's the link:


> http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Ch...tegoryId=195&categoryId=231&subCategoryId=831


Now it sounds like you have yummy treats already, so don't worry, you should be good for a while! Just put those Charlee Bear Treats in your petedge-shopping cart for your next shopping spree. 
If anyone knows anything bad about those Charlee Bears please let us know!
Karen, don't tell my DH but I was thinking about getting a second Havanese in a year too. Call me crazy, but I'm so in love with Virgos (DH&Pablo are) that I thought it would be perfect timing to get another one in 1 year. Teehee, MHS we're coming!


----------



## maryam187

Megan,
yeah, now I can say 'this month'. I know time is flying by for everyone around me, but NOT for me. Studying is going OK, could be better though. I take too many breaks to check out the forum. I need to focus.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh he will be home before you know it....I was talking to Leeann tonight and we are soooo excited for him to come home.....We have been there for the whole process that I feel that Pablo is family to all of us!!!!!!! Not much longer!!!


----------



## maryam187

Megan and Leeann,
that is so KIND of you two to talk about my excitement for that little Pablo. I'm so touched by this, cause this is a definite proof that all of you REALLY exist and became part of my life. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.

Karen, 22h and 53min!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Maryam I am just so ready for you to hold little Pablo and give him kissess and hugs all night long!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could be a little mouse at your breeders house when you pick him up and take him home!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you will have your camera ready!!!!! Not much longer Karen......Less than 24 hours now....this time tommorow Gracie will be home!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Maryam and Karen, I am so looking forward to seeing the pictures of your furbabies at home in your arms. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Everyone - thanks so much for your excitement. You guys are wonderful support for the wait. Maryam - I wish you were taking home Pablo tomorrow, too!!! It's killing me to keep writing about Gracie when I know you've been waiting longer. I sure hope these next couple of weeks fly by for you. 

I'm pretty tied up until we pick her up at 3 tomorrow. So, I'm guessing the next time I post - she will be part of our family (for real). Yippee!!

You will all hear from me with many pictures. Just 16 hours & 26 minutes to go!:whoo:
Karen


----------



## Laurief

Best of Luck to you Karen on your "pick up" today. I am so excited for you and cant wait for pics!!


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Megan and Leeann,
> that is so KIND of you two to talk about my excitement for that little Pablo. I'm so touched by this, cause this is a definite proof that all of you REALLY exist and became part of my life. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
> 
> Karen, 22h and 53min!!!


Aawww Big :hug:

We are all so excited and happy for you and Karen.

Today's the day Karen :whoo:, did you get any sleep?? We will all be waiting for pictures of Gracie coming home.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

eaglehavanese said:


> Shannon ~How on earth do you keep track of 3? You really must be amazing. I'm sure they keep you busy and entertained. I'm fairly certain there is one more Havanese in our future - maybe a year out. They are all just too cute to resist!
> 
> Karen


Well Karen, i have to admist that Dreamer was 6 years old when i got her. Tripp was 6 months old(i got them at the same time). SO that helped a bunch. Jax was 11 weeks old when i got him but having the older dogs really helped in his training. I dont think i could do 3 puppies at once unless i could stay home with them full time.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Karen, today is the day!! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Karen today is the Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:drum:Strike up the band because Gracie will be coming home soon!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure you did not get any sleep last night.......... Well, I can not wait to here from you in the next couple of hours!!!!


----------



## Lynn

I have missed this thread, but new puppies are coming home and I love that!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:

It is so exciting, I know....I will have to read though this when I have more time. Very happy for you Karen and Maryam. 

Iam glad that you have found the forum here with all the Havanese puppy experts to help you with all your questions.


----------



## Missy

Maryam, don't think you're off the hook with puppy pictures just because you posted the "Gracie" thread and Karen posted adorable pictures of her homecoming. LOL --- Tomorrow is new Pablo pictures day!!!! Better get started with your breeder today.


----------



## maryam187

:laugh: Missy, you're too funny. I swear you must have read my mind!!! I was just thinking: hopefully they'll be distracted by Gracie's pictures so I don't have to bother my Breeder on a Sunday. But HECK, I'll email her RIGHT NOW!!! Glad I don't have to call her though, hehe.


----------



## Missy

good girl!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Did I hear more pictures may be coming of Pablo?? I can't wait to see him. I think I'm in love with even more puppies than before. He is adorable - now I'm really excited for you. I can feel it in my heart!!

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Yep, my Breeder promised to send new pics this evening. They had their first bath today and loved the hair dryer. Unfortunately she received my email for soaked-puppy-pics too late. She could've thought about it herself though. At least we're going to see a well groomed Pablo tonight!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Alexa

That sort of reminds me of when I had my first ultrasound ever with daughter #1. AFTER we were done, I asked the tech where I get the pictures of the ultrasound. She said "Oh, you wanted pictures? You could have that and a video of it, but should have said something earlier, it's too late now."

What? You have got to be kidding me????? I was so mad!!

So....Maryam...it could be worse!!

Alexa



maryam187 said:


> Yep, my Breeder promised to send new pics this evening. They had their first bath today and loved the hair dryer. Unfortunately she received my email for soaked-puppy-pics too late. She could've thought about it herself though. At least we're going to see a well groomed Pablo tonight!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Alexa, I probably would have choked that tech! How ignorant...


----------



## maryam187

*7 weeks old*

Sorry, that's the best of 7 weeks...hopefully we'll get some pics during the week when they go on their first road trip and get the BAER test done...I'm also sorry for the bad 'spray job' on the faces, but they're my Breeder's nieces and she might not want their faces to be exposed online.
I'm kind of sad about these pics, but I'll have him here with us soon and will take a million pics myself!!!


----------



## Lina

They're getting so big now! Though I am also sad that you can't even see Pablo's eyes... at least you will get him all to yourself very soon!


----------



## maryam187

Lina,
I think they look HUGE! The little girl is 2.5 years old, I think she looks pretty big too, so maybe it's all just an optical illusion. I'm sooo hoping that he'll still be baby-ish in 13 days.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, he'll definitely be babyish. How exciting that you get to see him in person so soon.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, I didn't mean that he still doesn't look babyish! He will definitely still be a puppy when you pick him up.


----------



## Missy

so so so cute!!! can't wait til he is home!!!


----------



## juliav

Pablo is getting to be a big baby boy and so fulffy!!! I just wish I could see his beautiful face.


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

The puppies look well socialized. That is good!

I hope these days pass very fast for you!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I'm sure Pablo is loving all of the attention!! He is so cute - his markings are perfect, especially that little patch of white under his chin. How many days is it now?


----------



## maryam187

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words. 12 days to go.


----------



## Laurief

I am sure you cannot wait - keep busy it will go faster!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I definitely agree with Laurie. I was sooo busy the last week - I really didn't have time to sit and wait. It ended up passing time quickly. It sounds like you are busy with studying which will help a lot. I can't wait to hear is home.

Karen


----------



## Carol

11 days to go now!! I can't believe it!


----------



## maryam187

Yes, 11 days to go and I can't believe it either...still sooo long!


----------



## casperkeep

Those are some cute pictures Maryam....I am ready for him to be home with you and then we will have tons of pictures!!!! Not much longer...keep studying that will help!!! I think????


----------



## Missy

Ok, things to pass the 11 days

Today- go on-line and purchase a crate and crate pad 
tomorrow- buy a dog bed
the 8th- go to the pet store and scout all the cute toys and collars and leashes
the 9th- Order Pablo a tag
10th- go back to the pet store and buy a leash, collar and one toy
11th- Pester Breeder for new pictures 
12th -post new pictures on the forum 
13th-figure out where he will stay when you are not able to watch
14th purchase gates and x-pens to make it work pick up more toys
food, treats at the same time
15th Go out and purchase a really good digital camera so that you can post 
pictures here on the forum
16th-Go pick up Pablo D.O.G.!!!!!

Oh and don't forget to study too. 

D


----------



## maryam187

Missy,
you ALWAYS make me laugh/smirk. Love your list. The only problem with me being so overwhelmingly excited is: I bought EVERYTHING except food already. I'm ordering some more unnecessary toys&stuff from petedge today, cause I'm so bored. 
Thank you for the Tag reminder! I definitely need that! Oh and unfortunately he's coming on the 17th.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, I was exactly like you. I think I had everything bought way before Kubrick got here. What we won't do for our little ones.


----------



## irnfit

That's so funny, because when I got Kodi, I had nothing ready. We went to Salem, Ma to get him and on the way home we stopped at a Petco and picked up everything we needed - Sherpa, leash and harness, bowls, food, pee pads, coat, you name it.


----------



## maryam187

I'm honestly SO glad I found this wonderful forum. Any other non-dog/havanese person thinks I'm somewhat insane! I bought his bed even before he was born and kept the receipt just in case. Well guess how lucky I felt when I was finally able to rip the tag off once the C-Section was over!
I'll definitely keep myself busy with studying and there are little things that need to be fixed&put up in our apartment.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

*Great New Toy!!*

Maryam ~ Looking for ways to spend more money??? Check this out. I just found this toy for Gracie at the Pet Depot yesterday. Here it is online. Look at the bear - X-Small. (Material Dog, Dr. Noys' Pet Toys for Miniature Dogs) We got the bear, but you can buy a frog or a duck in the X-Small Size as well. It is small enough for their mouth. It also has a squeaker in it. Gracie has already figured out how to make it work and LOVES it. She can toss it up in the air, and just loves the size. Most of the toys I bought are much too big for her right now. This one is perfect.

http://www.sitstay.com/store/toys/soft1.shtml

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Karen, those are really cute. I already got some XS toys too. Glad to hear Gracie is coming out of her shell and being playful!


----------



## Missy

oh those dr noys toys are great! I got them the really small ones when we were trying to appeal to jasper's inner cat. LOL. But Cash really likes them. 

who was it who was looking for plush toys without stuffing? because these were what I was thinking of. they are not really stuffed.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, I love your list!

I have to add another nod for the Dr. Noys toys. Piaget just loves the XS frog, so we use it for training. I also bought a bunch for whenever we have our next litter so we can send one home with each puppy. I think they are some of the best puppy toys.

Maryam, only 10 more days, although if you've stopped visiting the board tonight, you'll be down to 9 days by the time you read this.


----------



## maryam187

Ha, Kimberly, thanks to YOU and your little secret, I can't log off! I also need to get some studying done, but I catch myself staring at the time&date every 30 min or so. Man, 10 days can be sooo long, sheesh. That person with that secret puppy better post many pics to keep me entertained!!!


----------



## Havtahava

I would be willing to bet that it is VERY likely that person will post pictures. It is also very likely that the secret will not be revealed tonight either, so go ahead and log off for the night. We'll catch you tomorrow for sure! Sleep well.


----------



## maryam187

Please tell me I'm not crazy. I still have 9 days to go and at times my heart starts beating so fast when I think about holding Pablo and having him here. Just like right now, I feel all dizzy due to the overwhelming anticipation, I think I need a valarian root pill...Please all of you who have dogs already, so squeeze each one of them and enjoy having them so near. I'm nearly dying here!


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ Nine days is nothing compared to what you've already endured... Hang in there!


----------



## maryam187

Leslie, mathematically you're right, I've been waiting for exactly 104 days, I'll get him at day 113, sigh. I let aside the previous years/decades I've been wanting a dog.


----------



## Havtahava

OHMYGOSH Maryam! That's hilarious that you know the days. Did you look it up or have you been tracking them?


----------



## maryam187

Haha, I just told my husband and he said: 'OK, now you start to scare me.'


----------



## Beamer

Hi Maryam,

Youhave probably already announced which your are bringing home, but I guessed i missed it... so you are getting the b/w???? (hes handsome!!)

Ryan


----------



## maryam187

Hehe, German saying: 'better late then not at all'. Yes, you are right, I'm getting my Black&White Pablo D.O.G. in 8.5 days :whoo: Soon I'll be counting the hours, watch out Kimberly!


----------



## Leeann

Wow Maryam you are almost down to the last week. How about another photo contest to keep you busy, go ahead pick something and we will try and keep you entertained.


----------



## maryam187

Hmmm, how about I dedicate this photo contest to you wonderful&supportive Ladies (& the few Gents) and I'll let y'all choose. I think you deserve it. *How about posting your absolute favorite pics?* I'm sure, that will lead to MANY wonderful hoto: Ooobs, I guess I shoulsn't have suggested anything myself if I just asked you guys to come up with something, haha, sorry, but my brain is always quick with new ideas...


----------



## Missy

Aww Maryam, this is the hardest part. I was going to post my yin and yang pict of my boys- but DH took it off my computer. I'll try to post it now from the gallery. They certainly are opposites and Pablo is looks like both my boys mushed into one. I hope he has the best of both.


----------



## maryam187

Missy, did you forget to post a pic or do you mean your avatar? Cause I love that one too, it always make me feel like one of them will jump/run if I keep staring at it long enough.


----------



## Missy

well it came out really small--- but you get the idea.


----------



## maryam187

Oh, sorry Missy. I seem to have problems with seeing the pics right away, sometimes it takes a while until they pop up.


----------



## Amy R.

Ok, Maryam, here's the youngest puppy pic I have ever seen of my Biscuit, before I got him, in front of the breeder's Xmas tree last December. I just recently got it from my breeder, so it's my current favorite of him. I think he's around 8 wks, and I got him at 12 wks. Biscuit is on the right, his father Tito is in the middle, and his brother is on the left.
You can see how petite his father is. It's a mystery how Biscuit got to be such a big Hav!


----------



## Amy R.

Here are some other favorites of mine. They are also of my Biscuit's father, Tito. In the first two he's, obviously, a puppy, and in the third one, an adult. Quite a dramatic color change, right? Biscuit seems to have his dad Tito's sweet, mellow personality. 
I love adult Tito's face, so expressive/soulful.

Good luck with your wait, Maryam, I am so excited for you~~not very much longer!


----------



## maryam187

Amy, that first picture is really GREAT! You can already see Biscuit's longer muzzle compared to his brother. The pictures of his dad are so sweet too, love how he sleeps, the wind blows back his ear and he directly looks into our eyes. He really has a 'sweet' expression. like he wants to come over and cuddle.

8 days.


----------



## Missy

Amy, Awwwww. Biscuit is and was adorable. and his Dad Tito is so sweet! I love the fan shot!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Amy,
I just love the puppy pics of Biscuit. He was so adorable as a puppy and now a handsome guy.
I really wanted a sable, colorful pup, but fell in love with Cali. 
Since I wasn't posting when I first got Cali, I thought I'd post a puppy picture of her now.
Maryam, I hope the next few days fly by for you and Pablo is soon in your arms.
We were so lucky, our breeder lives 5 minutes away and even let us take Cali for 2 home visits while we were waiting.(She scrutinized us first and knew we were good dog people.) She wanted Cali to feel comfortable and become familiar with us.


----------



## Missy

Cali is precious. Don't worry about not getting a sable-- they seem to turn out the same as creams in the end. Jasper was sable.


----------



## maryam187

Oh my Gosh, Nan, what a sweet little pup! Love the nose and ears, I'm sure Kara will flip out when she sees Cali.


----------



## Amy R.

8 Days and counting, Maryam. Oh, I cannot wait. What a nice vicarious thrill I am having. And Pablo is def. worth waiting for!!

Yes, you are very observant. Biscuit's longer muzzle is apparent in that photo and he already looks like "himself", the solemn expression. 

Missy, I love the ying-yang, salt-and-pepah shot of Jassy & Cash!! 

Welcome, CALI !!!!! :angel::welcome: Oh, she is precious!. Love her coloring, of course! What a darling face. Yes, the breeder scrutinizing you is def. a good sign. I feel it means the puppy is well-loved and already socialized. I know that was true for us. Enjoy every moment !


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ Here's the earliest pics I have of Tori. You can guess which one she is in the 2nd one :biggrin1:

I'll go through the many others I have of her and try to narrow it down to my favorite... It'll be tough, since they're of her they're all my favorites! ound:


----------



## Amy R.

Well said, Leslie. Like parents of children, there are no photos of our Havs, good, bad, indifferent, that we don't absolutely love. Hav love is blind.


----------



## mellowbo

Hmmmm, I can't see any of the puppy pictures you have been posting. I wonder why??? Does anyone know why they aren't showing up or if I need to push some button or something?
Carole


----------



## maryam187

Carole, normally you should be able to see them as long as you're signed in. When you enter this thread, check on the upper right corner if you're logged in. My laptop used to kick me out every time I opened a thread and I had to re-log in. Maybe that's what's happening to you?


----------



## marjrc

What beautiful pics of Biscuit and his dad, Amy! Tito is one gorgeous Hav! Thanks for sharing.

Awwwwww... Leslie, that pic of the 3 babies is so sweet! 

Welcome, luv2havs! Cali is gorgeous!! How old is she now?

Here are some pics for ya, Maryam.... when Ricky was a teeny, little thing.


----------



## maryam187

Marj, what a gorgeous baby he was! Is his eye color light grey/green?


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Marj, I LOVE "Little Ricky". And Tori's baby pix w/sibs. This is fun!! We're doing a puppy run-up to Maryam's adoption!


----------



## maryam187

Still 7 days to wait...I just recounted the days I've been waiting and it's already been 116, so I will get him on day 123.


----------



## maryam187

*8 weeks old*

I'm guessing this is the last set of pics from my Breeder, cause next WE he's going to be all mine! They aren't great, but still show how cute these 2 little brothers are. Enjoy.
I sooo love Pablo's markings. Sancho is a cutie, he still looks like a sleepy head


----------



## Diana

Maryam- That is SO exciting! He is such a cute little guy. Now I've got that song in my head too!
Diana


----------



## ama0722

Maryam, how exciting. Are you picking him up at 9 weeks? Do you know if Sancho has another home or is there still the possibility you could take him home as well? 

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Yes, I'm picking him up at (2 days shy of) 9 weeks. My Breeder said she had *never* done that before and will let me know if it's OK once we get sooner to pick up date. Lucky me, since there were only these 2 in the litter, they got plenty attention, socializing, etc. and Bobbi feels comfortable with making an exception. I would have liked him to stay til he's 10 weeks old, but that would be ThanksGiving WE and I'd have to wait another week, I couldn't possibly survive that. But Bobbi never would have giving him to me, if he wasn't truly ready, whether I die or not, hehe.
About little Sanchito: I haven't asked if he found his forever home, cause I didn't want to be too nosy. I will ask when we get there. But he will definitely NOT come home with us.  Are you interested Amanda? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Maryam,
I could just go on a cross country road trip and pick up Cash, Mykee, and Sancho on the way! Then I am off to pick up my new husband as well!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

:laugh: sounds good, I'll have a trip like that next year I think!


----------



## Lina

Pablo is very cute Maryam! How exciting for you that you pick him up so soon!


----------



## Leeann

Maryam how on earth are you going to study this week. Yea.. Pablo is almost home.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Pablo really is cute!! Only 6 more days - I can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## juliav

Pablo is a just beautiful and I too love, love, love his markings. And little Pablo looks so sweet and laid back, I just want to hug him.  How on earth are you going to be able to study next week!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Maryam,
Pablo is so adorable. His black head is so cute. 
I'm living the new puppy thing vicariously and can't wait until you have him in your arms.
My puppy is only 7 months old and don't know why I'm so into MHS, since I already have 2:crazy:


----------



## irnfit

They are both so adorable. They are growing up to be very handsome.


----------



## Sissygirl

yea! Pablo pictures!

You know we are really spoiled to having pics of him - we are really going to expect you to keep this up!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Maryam it looks like Pablo is waiting for you come and pick him up!!!!! Are you going first thing in the morning to get him???? That drive will be the longest ever!!!!! But then you will have him to hold on the way back home!!!!! Can not wait Maryam....excited for you!!!! I have MHS really bad!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

arty:


----------



## Brady's mom

Wow, he has gotten very handsome!!!


----------



## Missy

Maryam, Pablo is a DOG!!!! (as in how's it going Dog?) D.O.G. sooo cute.


----------



## maryam187

Pablo looks like he just missed the bus, haha. 
I told my Breeder today that my BDay was tomorrow, who knows, maybe she'll take a few min. and make all of us happy with some special BDay pics...


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Maryam, Pablo is SO cute. Karen, is right, they are both very handsome pups. 
Have a very very HAPPY BIRTHDAY tomorrow !!!!!!!arty:arty:arty: Your present will be a bit late, but Pablo will be worth the wait!!


----------



## casperkeep

arty:Hey Maryam!!!!! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!:drum:*I hope you have a rockin b-day!!!!! Pablo will be the best present ever I bet!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Ohhhhhhhhhh! He's so cute!
Did you hear me squeal? 

I love his latest pictures. Now, the final countdown is almost over. How exciting!


----------



## mckennasedona

> Are you interested Amanda?


:biggrin1: Asking Amanda if she's interested in a Hav puppy is like asking if the sun will rise tomorrow!

Susan


----------



## marjrc

*"Is his eye color light grey/green?"*

No, Maryam, Ricky's eyes are a light brown.

What cute pics again!! Oh my. It's coming sooooooooonn!! But I'll bet it's not soon enough. I know! lol

Amanda, I just love your 'getting a new husband' comments! You're a hoot! LOL


----------

